# 9 Purple Kush under 360 watts of LED. Dunit 2nd LED Grow



## dunit (Mar 14, 2011)

So round 2 of my LED experience. I am an Rx Grower in Canada liscensed for 24 plants. Comments are welcome and I'll try to answer questions but life does get busy so don't take it personal if I miss some. 

If you grow with other brands of LED's you are welcome as this is all about sharing information to we can be informed consumers but lets not hate on each other. 

If you are selling other brands of LED's I'd appreciate it if you could buy advertising and not just keep dropping links in my threads although you are welcome to answer questions about your lights and their technical specifications. 

I have nine Purple Kush under two 357 Magnums. I chose PK because they are a bushier plant that doesn't get too tall and I really feel that those sorts of genetics
will do well with LED. I chose the Magnums because I am keeping the plant numbers down and looking for penetration with slightly larger plants and the 3 watt diodes and the 60 degree lens angle should work well for that. They are made by GrowPerfect the same company that makes the ISIS series.

These plants were vegged under two ISIS 170's.
In in coco with 10% perlite
1200 ppm CO2 (propane burner)
Flora Nova nutes by GH

So this was day 1 of flower on March 9th. I am just posting late and getting caught up. I don't do the 24 hours of darkness thing before triggering so I believe it takes them 3 or 4 days to really "trigger". 





.


----------



## dunit (Mar 14, 2011)

Day 5 of flower and they have already grown considerably and are really starting to fill out the space.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 15, 2011)

good to see new thread. good luck with this grow. last one was awesome matey. really frosty buds. you had a pre taste yet??? 
you have hps experince dont you? i have bin saving for a led unit but taking to long so i brought a complete 150w hps unit get bit experince. its got a son t bulb i believe. got very cheap at 40 english pounds comes with reflecter bulb and ballist and delivery. could that light flower 4 good sized girls in your veiw.? will use cfl or t5 to veg for now. wood love a mag or even wood like to try out the blacstar but by time paid for shipping from usa it very expensive game. defo next round should off brought an led panel. very interested in the artic sun lights. seem to b reduced by 1000 dollars at min and uses a mix from 3w leds - 6 watt leds. would b nice to c a grow with them before buying tho. i c there is another mag grow here shands closet led grow.
so you aiming for 1 1/2 a plant again? or the gram a watt.


----------



## medicine21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey man, good to see you starting up another journal! Will be watching this one as well.

How long did your veg those Kushes for and is that a 3x3' tray this time around?

Any training and/or trimming planned this time?


----------



## dunit (Mar 15, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Hey man, good to see you starting up another journal! Will be watching this one as well.
> 
> How long did your veg those Kushes for and is that a 3x3' tray this time around?
> 
> Any training and/or trimming planned this time?


That is a 4x4 table so the area is a bit larger which is what I was hoping for last time.

No training as they are already making good use of the space and PK shouldn't get too tall. Will definately be trimming. Lower and inner budsites will be removed to concentrate growth to the areas with good light intensity. I used to do the same under HID with good results and it certainly makes trimming way easier.


----------



## dunit (Mar 15, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Hey man, good to see you starting up another journal! Will be watching this one as well.
> 
> How long did your veg those Kushes for and is that a 3x3' tray this time around?
> 
> Any training and/or trimming planned this time?


They were vegged for about 6 weeks just because that was how long I had to run them to make the flower space available. I dropped the temps in the veg area to slow the growth to drag them out this long. In future I will only be vegging for four weeks


----------



## CallmeTex (Mar 15, 2011)

I like this grow already. Those two 357's over the 4x4 should prove to be an awesome yield. Have close are the lights to the plants? 
How often do you feed in that coco? I'm thinking about switching


----------



## dunit (Mar 15, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> I like this grow already. Those two 357's over the 4x4 should prove to be an awesome yield. Have close are the lights to the plants?
> How often do you feed in that coco? I'm thinking about switching


Room temp is about 82F and I feed or water every second day. Those are 3 gallon pots. Lights are about 15 inches off the plants. 

As for Coco, I'm not sold yet. I just cut down one crop (check my sig) and had nute issues that I thought were lockout but now think may have been calmag. I see Irishboy had issues with his coco mix and just following a thread on 420 and the guy is having nute issues with coco. I think it has potential to be an awesome product and think that the cal mag supplementation may be the answer so we will see.


----------



## smhsmichael (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks good man. Ive got a glh 290w panel being delivered so im interested to do a comparison


----------



## dunit (Mar 15, 2011)

smhsmichael said:


> Looks good man. Ive got a glh 290w panel being delivered so im interested to do a comparison


I like GLH and they were a close second when I made the decision to buy the Magnums. I picked the Magnum primarily because of the 60 degree lens angle which I like vs the 90 degree. I have to run fewer, larger plants and cant do sog so going for penetration which I figure the narrower lens angle will deliver but I think they are both great lights. Would love to do a comparison, sure would be interesting  What style and medium you growing?


----------



## CallmeTex (Mar 15, 2011)

dunit said:


> Room temp is about 82F and I feed or water every second day. Those are 3 gallon pots. Lights are about 15 inches off the plants.
> 
> As for Coco, I'm not sold yet. I just cut down one crop (check my sig) and had nute issues that I thought were lockout but now think may have been calmag. I see Irishboy had issues with his coco mix and just following a thread on 420 and the guy is having nute issues with coco. I think it has potential to be an awesome product and think that the cal mag supplementation may be the answer so we will see.


I read most of that grow, and have heard of people having problems with coco before. I've never grown in coco, but have seen some great grows with the stuff. Check out this guys thread. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/296268-controlled-environment-agriculture-shrubs.html
He's got coco growing down to a fine art. Hope that helps.


----------



## dunit (Mar 16, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> I read most of that grow, and have heard of people having problems with coco before. I've never grown in coco, but have seen some great grows with the stuff. Check out this guys thread.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/296268-controlled-environment-agriculture-shrubs.html
> He's got coco growing down to a fine art. Hope that helps.


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 16, 2011)

Subd. Whatd you end up pulling off your last run?


----------



## BloodHoundsRule (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey dunit, been following your threads with a lot of interest. How tall were the PK when you started flowering? Thinking on picking up 2 ISIS panels at the end of the month.


----------



## dunit (Mar 16, 2011)

Day 7. They are exploding and the way the leaves are standing up is sure making me feel good about their enthusiasm 

It was a big feed today and added in some Cal Mag which is looking like a critical additive in coco.

Will be doing a trim job tomorrow.


----------



## Cereall (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good so far! Looking forward to another great grow and to see how bushier plants do under those magnums


----------



## medicine21 (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool, man. What's the light to canopy height these days?


----------



## smhsmichael (Mar 17, 2011)

dunit said:


> I like GLH and they were a close second when I made the decision to buy the Magnums. I picked the Magnum primarily because of the 60 degree lens angle which I like vs the 90 degree. I have to run fewer, larger plants and cant do sog so going for penetration which I figure the narrower lens angle will deliver but I think they are both great lights. Would love to do a comparison, sure would be interesting  What style and medium you growing?


 Im growing 4 plants dwc in a 2 x 3 x 5 tent. Ive got a grow journal going on it too


----------



## dunit (Mar 17, 2011)

smhsmichael said:


> Im growing 4 plants dwc in a 2 x 3 x 5 tent. Ive got a grow journal going on it too


Put the journal in your signature and it will make it easy for the rest of us to find


----------



## dunit (Mar 17, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Cool, man. What's the light to canopy height these days?


I'm at 15 inches


----------



## dunit (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 11 of flower I think...lol. Ladies are looking fantastic and really filled out my grow space nicely. Think I finally have the ph on my watering solution nailed and the leaves are standing up. Color is great and little bud sites everywhere


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 20, 2011)

dunit said:


> Day 11 of flower I think...lol. .....


Check out herb.iq. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software.html

I use it mostly for tracking my germ/veg/flower/harvest/cure dates, but it can do A LOT more than that, if you have time to enter all the data.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks great D-unit! Im going to subscribe to your grow journal, because I am doing a 300 watt LED grow with one Fire OG Kush plant right now. I just planted my clone into a 5 gallon pot a few days ago. Are you using a total of 360 watt LEDs or are those both 360 watt LED lights? Goodluck!


----------



## dunit (Mar 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Looks great D-unit! Im going to subscribe to your grow journal, because I am doing a 300 watt LED grow with one Fire OG Kush plant right now. I just planted my clone into a 5 gallon pot a few days ago. Are you using a total of 360 watt LEDs or are those both 360 watt LED lights? Goodluck!


Actual draw on the Magnums is 180 watts each so 360 total.


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 21, 2011)

dunit said:


> Actual draw on the Magnums is 180 watts each so 360 total.


$4/w = puke


----------



## dunit (Mar 21, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> $4/w = puke


Lol...yeah I didn't pick the cheap ones!!! If I can get to 1.5 grams per watt I won't mind as much what the initial cost was. Definately cheaper lights out there but for what an oz is worth it's all about production. Here's hoping


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dunit, I never heard of the Magnum LEDs until you mentioned it. I was looking to get a Hydrogrow 345 penetrator or a Hydrogrow 205 w penetrator pro. But after looking at your plants, Magnum's website, and the price difference, im changing my mind! I am trying out my first LED light from Lighthouse Hydro. Hopefully its not a cheap LED light. If it doesnt do well on this OG Kush grow, I might get a Magnum now! Love the price on it!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 21, 2011)

Startup price sucks but it's no maintenance for 55,000 hours which is 4,583 12 hour cycles. Lets see an HID do that. Or lets see an HID not spend a cent more once it's out of the box like an LED can


----------



## Cereall (Mar 21, 2011)

True, but I doubt dunit would like this to turn into hps vs led debate


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 21, 2011)

No dunit loves that.....

I don't see anyone debating anything homie


----------



## CallmeTex (Mar 21, 2011)

Considering that those only draw 180W, I wonder what my 300w from HTGsupply actually runs at? I'm tempted to buy one of those Plug in test things, for my next grow and test everything to try to make it as low wattage as possible. 

Those girls are looking really perky this time around Dunit. Rep+


----------



## dunit (Mar 21, 2011)

Cereall said:


> True, but I doubt dunit would like this to turn into hps vs led debate


Seeing as how I just partially screwed up on my first LED grow and still hit .9 grams per watt there is no debate.....lol.


----------



## dunit (Mar 21, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> Those girls are looking really perky this time around Dunit. Rep+


Glad to see I'm not the only one doing a dance over that 

Really feeling like I have the PH and nutes nailed on this one so far and they are just standing up. Reminds me of the pics I used to drool over of LedBudGuy grow journal. Here's hoping I get results even close to his


----------



## dunit (Mar 22, 2011)

Day 13 of flower and trying not to get retardedly excited over the amount of bud production already


----------



## CallmeTex (Mar 22, 2011)

Lots of little bud sites, that will eventually turn into colas. Can't wait to see this one in about 4-5 weeks. Looking good!


----------



## dunit (Mar 22, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> Lots of little bud sites, that will eventually turn into colas. Can't wait to see this one in about 4-5 weeks. Looking good!


Was just comparing the bud development to a friend on 420 who's at the same day in flower. Not sure what it is that's started mine so quickly but I'm not gonna complain


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dunit, those bitches are looking mighty sexy! I have a question off subject. How do you upload all those pics at once? When I upload pictures on my grow journal I only see a "url link" option. I have to upload my pics on photobucket, then link it and can only link 4 pictures at a time. Thanks


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 22, 2011)

nvm, figured it out. lol


----------



## dunit (Mar 22, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> nvm, figured it out. lol


Happy I could help out.....lol

I can't figure out how to download them in the order I want as the downloader seems to randomly select the order


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 23, 2011)

dunit, for some reason i can "go advanced" on your journal and add multiple pictures from my computer. but on my grow journal, it doesnt give me that option. What is going on?


----------



## dunit (Mar 23, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> dunit, for some reason i can "go advanced" on your journal and add multiple pictures from my computer. but on my grow journal, it doesnt give me that option. What is going on?


I think it's because you started a journal as opposed to a Grow Journal in the Forums category. Click on forums. Grow Journals. Start new thread. Different rules for each


----------



## ClexKush (Mar 23, 2011)

I pretty much went through your whole other grow log and i am very impressed. I am subbed, can't wait to see how they turn out =]


----------



## dunit (Mar 23, 2011)

ClexKush said:


> I pretty much went through your whole other grow log and i am very impressed. I am subbed, can't wait to see how they turn out =]


Thanks amigo. Really going to make an effort to properly document everything and answer everyones questions and also help direct people on where to find information on all manufacturers. I think it's the only way we can help each other make the best decision on where to spend our money. 

I'm currently in shock after getting banned from the 420 forum. I posted results on my last journal and a paid sponsor came on my thread and slammed me and the lights I'm running and offered a discount on his own products. I didn't even really counter-attack and just said it was unprofessional. A whole bunch of people jumped in and slammed the paid sponsor and yesterday was an interesting day watching the support pour in and the mods on 420 deleting posts. I guess the damage control just got too much and late last night they deleted my account and have removed my journals.


----------



## Cereall (Mar 23, 2011)

Wish I could have read the posts, I tried searching but must have been after got deleted.

Was it glh sponsor saying your lights no good because of low wattage?

Lol 420 mag is getting way too upright and trying to control everything and promote only their sponsors


----------



## dunit (Mar 23, 2011)

Cereall said:


> Wish I could have read the posts, I tried searching but must have been after got deleted.
> 
> Was it glh sponsor saying your lights no good because of low wattage?
> 
> Lol 420 mag is getting way too upright and trying to control everything and promote only their sponsors


Yup that was how it started. He went on to say that his lights were the only proven lights out there and that my results were garbage. I told him his marketing strategy was unprofessional. They someone else pointed out that I actually got the same yield as his last sponsored grow running HALF the wattage of LED's, that post got deleted pretty quick. Then a bunch of people started calling him out on his attitude. I pointed out that I had recommended his products in some of my posts and maybe he should stick to recommending his products instead of slamming mine. More people jumped in and said they would never buy GLH because of his tirade. Posts were getting edited and deleted, I pretty much stayed out of it and just tried to calm things down. So much for my efforts cause in the end I got deleted. If you google my name and 420 mag you can see all the links to my journals but they are all dead now.....

Rollitup is a way bigger site with way more traffic and now I know why. I had quite a few people following my on 420 and I bet most of them used good ol google and find me on here and 420 loses because of it.

Works for me


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 23, 2011)

GLH is Spectra right? The guy was the Mike dude everyone seems to talk so fondly of? That's crazy!

On a different note, I called ISIS yesterday to inquire about the actual draw of their panels and they ditched pretty much their entire line. They now offer only the 170w FX1 which actual draw is around 120 the dude said, and your beloved 357 Magnums. He's like those are the only 2 panels you could ever need. So they have basically a 120w and a 180w (actual draw)? Not a very wide range of lights to choose from I guess.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 23, 2011)

I pay 100$ per full 1000 hps setup
So thats about 10 cents per watt? lol
Im wondering if a 1000 watts in led could beat it?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 23, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I pay 100$ per full 1000 hps setup
> So thats about 10 cents per watt? lol
> Im wondering if a 1000 watts in led could beat it?


That's bulb, reflector, ballast, and fan for $100? Bullshit


----------



## dunit (Mar 23, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> GLH is Spectra right? The guy was the Mike dude everyone seems to talk so fondly of? That's crazy!
> 
> On a different note, I called ISIS yesterday to inquire about the actual draw of their panels and they ditched pretty much their entire line. They now offer only the 170w FX1 which actual draw is around 120 the dude said, and your beloved 357 Magnums. He's like those are the only 2 panels you could ever need. So they have basically a 120w and a 180w (actual draw)? Not a very wide range of lights to choose from I guess.


Yeah I'm gonna stop commenting on Mike. He was always a stand-up guy and I really don't want to hurt his business as Spectra certainly isn't one of the shit LED companies I'd like to see get put out of business. Maybe he had a bad day but sure sucked for me cause somehow in the mix I got banned. 

I think Spectra and ISIS are the best panels out there. ISIS has put up better yields and Spectra is cheaper (but not cheaply made) so they both have merit. Now that I've actually grown with Magnums I think they are competitive but I'd like to get my second one done and really have a supported opinion but then I'm never happy.....lol

As for the ISIS/Magnum product lines. I remember when IrishBoy ran his 600W grow he said he'd rather have more panels of lower wattage and increase the points of light. The guy who's name we can't post on RIU who ran the confined space ISIS grow said that he really thought the interlacing from multiple lower wattage panels was the key to his success so that's two votes for that idea.

Now that I've grown with LED's if I was trying to cover a larger area I'd go with more panels instead of a larger panels. The penetration of the panels is limited to the individual wattage of the LED's so it makes sense. Doesn't really matter how many 3W LED's you stuff in one panel, at some point you reach light saturation for the coverage area of one panel and after that it's just a waste. It's not like HID where the more wattage the farther the coverage reaches. 

I really think that the sweet spot for max power on an individual panel is around 200 watts for panels with 60 degree lenses and about 280 watts for 90 degree lenses. The 90 degree lenses would have larger coverage area and the 60 degree lenses would penetrate the canopy better so they both have strengths depending on your application (plant height)


----------



## dunit (Mar 23, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I pay 100$ per full 1000 hps setup
> So thats about 10 cents per watt? lol
> Im wondering if a 1000 watts in led could beat it?


In my last journal I pulled .9 grams per watt. Seeing as how a 1000hps actually draws almost 1100 watts you'd have to pull 35 1/3 oz to beat me. 2 pounds 3 ounces. How's that going for you?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 23, 2011)

dunit said:


> In my last journal I pulled .9 grams per watt. Seeing as how a 1000hps actually draws almost 1100 watts you'd have to pull 35 1/3 oz to beat me. 2 pounds 3 ounces. How's that going for you?


 Its do-able. Some people get three pounds a light with 1000w. I grow pk so 2 lbs is what im aiming for. Most likely get 1.5 per light. Like i said i paid 100$ per 1000w with ballast/shade and bulb, moguls are extra
So for the 600 dollars per light you pay i could get 6 1000 watters. Its all how much you can get for how little time and money. So your 300-600 dollar investment made you 530 grams? thats horrible. 
consterding how much 600 dollars can really make you i would say your investment is poor.
So pretty much for what u paid i could do 4 lights on a flip.


----------



## dunit (Mar 23, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Its all how much you can get for how little time and money. So pretty much for what u paid i could do 4 lights on a flip.


Well I used to run two HPS lights and had to buy a portable A/C to cool my room. I sold the A/C and that was a substantial input into the cost of my lights. Add in that my power bill has dropped about $70 a month (remember the A/C) and I should pocket about $800 a month in the next year.....voila.....my lights are now free.

It's all it what your purpose is. I'm in this for long term personal so it's all about long term cost and security.

If I was in for a quick buck I'd go buy 8 HPS and run a free air 4/4 flip flop and probably do three runs before the bulbs were done and my power bill was flagged and the PoPo were on the verge of coming for a visit 

I'm not in it for the short term and I can't legally support the plant numbers to do a big show. 

HPS doesn't make any sense for me financially or otherwise.


----------



## dunit (Mar 23, 2011)

Day 14 of flower. Is it me or are they growing


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 23, 2011)

Not gonna turn this into a LEd vs discussion Smiley but you're full of shit. I bet you arent getting those air cooled hoods in your avatar for $100 with a bulb and a ballast. Magnetic ballast too I'd assume so factor in replacing that

Pics look fly dunit. Promise thats the last i'll say to Smiley. No need to turn your journal into a battle ground


----------



## dunit (Mar 23, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> No need to turn your journal into a battle ground


Appreciated. Some of us are trying to grow no-drama weed....lol


----------



## dunit (Mar 24, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Some people get three pounds a light with 1000w.


I'm gonna guess that the ratio of people who get a pound a light vs people who get 3 pounds a light is about 1000 to 1
Been at this for 12 years and 1.5 a light was always a solid result with HPS which is somewhere around .65 grams per watt.
I hit .9 grams per watt on my last one and that was not a great crop so 1.2-1.3 really isn't a stretch for these lights.
Yes the initial cost is high but at double the efficiency and minimal cooling costs it takes a very short time to recover the startup costs.
For anyone actually concerned with heat generation or power consumption they are a clear choice. 

I think the biggest issue right now with LED is that every man and his dog is jumping on the bandwagon of re-selling cheap junk so there's lots of horror stories.

The other issue is understanding LED's limitations. 

LED's are very sensitive to heat and their life expectancy, which is normally 3-5 years drops to 3-5 months without proper thermal management. 
LED's also have quite a limited range so to covering larger areas is best addressed by using several smaller panels as opposed to one larger panel. Best results I have seen to date were from a guy running 5 120watt (actual draw) panels. Seen decent results from growers running up to 300 watt panels but even at that size the efficiency seems to drop off a bit. 

My personal opinon is that the max usable wattage for a panel is 200 watts for panels using 60 degree lens angles and 280 watts for panels running 90 degree lens angles.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 24, 2011)

dunit said:


> Appreciated. Some of us are trying to grow no-drama weed....lol


But does drama free weed smoke as well? Hhahaha


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 24, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Not gonna turn this into a LEd vs discussion Smiley but you're full of shit. I bet you arent getting those air cooled hoods in your avatar for $100 with a bulb and a ballast. Magnetic ballast too I'd assume so factor in replacing that
> 
> Pics look fly dunit. Promise thats the last i'll say to Smiley. No need to turn your journal into a battle ground


I sold those shades because i run a sealed room with more Cooling.
But im not lieing about gettting the cheap ballast and shades. and cost of the new bulb 35$
I pay 50 for the ballast and 20 for the shade. I guess the cord and fixture is another 10?
The air cooled shades cost more than all that and that is why i dont use them. I also have no where to vent and fans are loud.
Dont get me wrong those lights are cool. But just out of my price range. I just like the amount of light each 1000w ballast produces. Cuts the number of hanging stuff in my room. The hps havent failed me yet. I live in a colder place so i need the heat of my lights. 
Oh yea i weigh my weed bone dry lol


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 24, 2011)

dunit said:


> I'm gonna guess that the ratio of people who get a pound a light vs people who get 3 pounds a light is about 1000 to 1
> Been at this for 12 years and 1.5 a light was always a solid result with HPS which is somewhere around .65 grams per watt.
> I hit .9 grams per watt on my last one and that was not a great crop so 1.2-1.3 really isn't a stretch for these lights.
> Yes the initial cost is high but at double the efficiency and minimal cooling costs it takes a very short time to recover the startup costs.
> ...


Good facts on the LED. 
Most growers i know havent heard of LED and dont want to bother with small time shows. If your gonna grow i wouldnt do less than three hps lights. Like come on your damaging your house already. 
If your just doing a personal grow for smoke then i guess LED is the way to go. But if your running a house then HPS is better. 
Im from BC and growing is a big thing out here. and with big things comes big lights. 
Nice for 14 days tho. Keep it green


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Dunit. I was able to start a new grow journal that allows me to attach multiple pictures at a time!


----------



## dunit (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool now put a link to your journal in your signature so the rest of us can find it easily


----------



## dunit (Mar 24, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Good facts on the LED.
> Most growers i know havent heard of LED and dont want to bother with small time shows. If your gonna grow i wouldnt do less than three hps lights. Like come on your damaging your house already.
> If your just doing a personal grow for smoke then i guess LED is the way to go. But if your running a house then HPS is better.
> Im from BC and growing is a big thing out here. and with big things comes big lights.
> Nice for 14 days tho. Keep it green


No doubt big commercial growers (except the legal ones in the US) wouldn't consider LED right now. Very familiar with the BC commercial game and those guys have it dialed. I used to build industrial control panels for a living and I've done some commercial wiring back in the day although I stay far away from it now cause that game has gotten hardcore.

They only take one pull to get their startup costs out and still put enough in the jeans to set up a second one if the first one gets kicked. After that it's all gravy. Those guys aren't interested in power consumption as they steal it or run generators. Go big, go fast and move.

I know they used to budget $1000 a light to startup but that was rent, build cost, salaries, nutes, clones, A/C, generators all in! $50 a ballast is certainly half of anything I ever heard.

I still think LED is gonna change even the commercial game and not too far in the future. 

Imagine the potential when two guys can tear down all the equipment for a 40 light show and pack it in a small utility trailer and be gone in an hour. No hard wiring to disconnect. No bulbs to break. No 40 pound ballast boxes. No three ton air conditioners. No fucking 4 foot sheet metal shades to try and sneak out of a house...lol... you get the idea 

When they changed the laws in BC (and killed the economy) a few years ago and flagged houses for power consumption the game changed. Suddenly everyone running smaller commercial shows started looking at options. Now three or four lites is the limit to stay under the radar unless you get a generator and then there's noise, refuelling..etc etc. 

I really think LED will produce same results with 50% of the power consumption and I think this next run will prove that. 

Suddenly your 4000 watts just started producing the same weight as your old 8 lite show and you're back in the money. At that point do you give a fuck that the startup cost was high? 

LED could save BC's economy. Maybe I should run for election.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 24, 2011)

ok I added the link to my signature. I agree with you on the subject of LEDs. This is my first LED grow and I am quite optimistic with the LED lights. I am really impressed with the ease of use, the safety, and the power consumption. We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## dunit (Mar 24, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Good facts on the LED.
> Most growers i know havent heard of LED and dont want to bother with small time shows. If your gonna grow i wouldnt do less than three hps lights. Like come on your damaging your house already.
> If your just doing a personal grow for smoke then i guess LED is the way to go. But if your running a house then HPS is better.
> Im from BC and growing is a big thing out here. and with big things comes big lights.
> Nice for 14 days tho. Keep it green


Every year in BC at least a couple places burn down due to grows. I may be paranoid but I know for years every time I drove home from work I just hoped to fuck nothing had malfunctioned and my house hadn't burned down. 

Never mind starting a fire, you'd have trouble keeping your Tim Hortons coffee warm with LED's


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 25, 2011)

dunit said:


> Every year in BC at least a couple places burn down due to grows. I may be paranoid but I know for years every time I drove home from work I just hoped to fuck nothing had malfunctioned and my house hadn't burned down.
> 
> Never mind starting a fire, you'd have trouble keeping your Tim Hortons coffee warm with LED's


i think digitals are the best so far.. Plug and play. Most people i know wire plugs to their cords so its easy to assemble and dessemble. 
Get this in BC they are changing every power meter to smart meters. It detects power theft and taps right away. 
I dont like flip flops for that one reason. Im not an electrition. I know a fare share about amps,watts,voltages. Ive been growing for two years now. 
Ive had a ten lighter in an apartment for fucks sakes. I also ran a house for a year straight with a 6 bulber. Im 22 and know more than i should about growing. I just cloned ten trays of clones for my next place. 45 minutes a tray!
The ballast im talking about are Used.. Just cause i said i could get them that cheap doesnt mean i do. I prefer digitals or switchable cased magnetic. But if i was going real big i would get the oldies. The brand new lumitecs are 340 and the switchables are 130.
Ive had my fare share of fuck ups in this game. Now i got my strain dialed in.
When LED arent 500 for a 600w then i might consider it. 
Im in it to win it. I need ten pounds every two months to myself or im not happy. I just dont think LED will do that for me. Ill wait till 1000w leds come out haha


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 25, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> i think digitals are the best so far.. Plug and play. Most people i know wire plugs to their cords so its easy to assemble and dessemble.
> Get this in BC they are changing every power meter to smart meters. It detects power theft and taps right away.
> I dont like flip flops for that one reason. Im not an electrition. I know a fare share about amps,watts,voltages. Ive been growing for two years now.
> Ive had a ten lighter in an apartment for fucks sakes. I also ran a house for a year straight with a 6 bulber. Im 22 and know more than i should about growing. I just cloned ten trays of clones for my next place. 45 minutes a tray!
> ...


1000w LEDS!! that would be enough for 30 plants at least!


----------



## dunit (Mar 25, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> i think digitals are the best so far.. Plug and play. Most people i know wire plugs to their cords so its easy to assemble and dessemble.
> Get this in BC they are changing every power meter to smart meters. It detects power theft and taps right away.
> I dont like flip flops for that one reason. Im not an electrition. I know a fare share about amps,watts,voltages. Ive been growing for two years now.
> Ive had a ten lighter in an apartment for fucks sakes. I also ran a house for a year straight with a 6 bulber. Im 22 and know more than i should about growing. I just cloned ten trays of clones for my next place. 45 minutes a tray!
> ...


So you're running around 6000-7000 watts for flower plus a veg room which is another 1600-2000 so I'm guessing its hard to fly under the radar with that. To get that kind of yield with LED you'd run about 4000 watts including veg which is way easier to slip by with. Would cost a fuckload to get up and running though. 
Good luck amigo.


----------



## dunit (Mar 25, 2011)

So day 16 of flower. Just over two weeks in. The bud development is well....I'll let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good man. How far off the plants do you keep the LEDs?


----------



## dunit (Mar 25, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Looking good man. How far off the plants do you keep the LEDs?


About 14-16 inches.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 25, 2011)

looking sexy Dunit! I keep my one 300 watt 1w cree, 9 inches away from my clone. Do you think that is too close? I know you are running a 3w magnum, they usually recommend those to be no closer than 12 inches and 1 watts no farther than 12 inches.


----------



## dunit (Mar 25, 2011)

Any idea what the lens angle is? Either way 9 inches really shouldn't isn't an issue with 1w LED's. If they are 120 or 135 degree lenses you could put them even closer


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 25, 2011)

they are either 60 or 90 degree lenses. I moved them to 10 inches now


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 25, 2011)

Couldnt you run them closer? Just start backing them off if you saw light bleaching?

Or did you already do that?


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 26, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Couldnt you run them closer? Just start backing them off if you saw light bleaching?
> 
> Or did you already do that?


I had the lights 6 inches away, but the new growth and top foliage started to curl. So I had to back off the lights a little to 10 inches.


----------



## kush groove (Mar 26, 2011)

looking good dunit, i got six girls under 260watts.....about two weeks behind in flowering
we can compare apples and oranges in about 2 months time


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I had the lights 6 inches away, but the new growth and top foliage started to curl. So I had to back off the lights a little to 10 inches.


Thanks man


----------



## dunit (Mar 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I had the lights 6 inches away, but the new growth and top foliage started to curl. So I had to back off the lights a little to 10 inches.


If your new growth started to curl I'd check your PH first


----------



## dunit (Mar 26, 2011)

kush groove said:


> looking good dunit, i got six girls under 260watts.....about two weeks behind in flowering
> we can compare apples and oranges in about 2 months time


Sounds like a plan amigo


----------



## dunit (Mar 26, 2011)

Day 17 of Flower


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 26, 2011)

dunit said:


> If your new growth started to curl I'd check your PH first


I checked my ph. It is at 6.3. New growth and top foliage is back to normal. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## dunit (Mar 27, 2011)

Day 18 of Flower


----------



## mixxratt (Mar 28, 2011)

The ladies look great so far. Good luck! How did you use the veg & flower settings? How are you handling cooling,ventilation & odor control?

My plan is to grow in a 48w x 24d x 78h metal storage cabinet (6 plants). How many magnum 357's for that size cabinet?


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 28, 2011)

mixxratt said:


> The ladies look great so far. Good luck! How did you use the veg & flower settings? How are you handling cooling,ventilation & odor control?
> 
> My plan is to grow in a 48w x 24d x 78h metal storage cabinet (6 plants). How many magnum 357's for that size cabinet?


Id say 1 357 magnum would be good in that cozy lil space.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dunit, everything is looking beautiful as usual!


----------



## dunit (Mar 28, 2011)

mixxratt said:


> The ladies look great so far. Good luck! How did you use the veg & flower settings? How are you handling cooling,ventilation & odor control?
> 
> My plan is to grow in a 48w x 24d x 78h metal storage cabinet (6 plants). How many magnum 357's for that size cabinet?


I veg with an ISIS 170 but similar set up for veg/flower mode. I alternated between full spectrum and veg spectrum every two days to keep them a bit bushier. Odor control I run a carbon scrubber on constant circulation inside the room. I run a sealed room with co2 and no cooling. 

Each Magnum covers about a 3.5 x 2.5 foot area with major intensity and could ealisty cover a 4x3 area with slightly smaller plants or thinner canopy. 

You could definately run one Magnum in your cabinet and I bet you'd have no heat issues either. Might want to look at a co2 tank system and run it sealed


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 28, 2011)

dunit said:


> So you're running around 6000-7000 watts for flower plus a veg room which is another 1600-2000 so I'm guessing its hard to fly under the radar with that. To get that kind of yield with LED you'd run about 4000 watts including veg which is way easier to slip by with. Would cost a fuckload to get up and running though.
> Good luck amigo.


I dont have a veg room.. Waste of a room? I preveg for 7 days in a differnt location. 
I put them in party cups for a week them move them over in boxes. Put them in 2 gallons and veg for another 3-4days. I spray twice and always have the sulfer burner on for 45 minutes before the lights turn on.
So your telling me you can get 10-15 pounds off 4000watts? Sounds to good to be true.
How you running your ppm with the pk? 
I make my own power bill. I get to pick what its gonna be.
Im not new to this and do run 16000watts of hps. I just got a new place and in the works of setting up. Thats what i plan on running. The biggest one ive done so far was 10,000w. In the new place im gonna have 3 rooms. one 8 and two 4. 
Btw i have grown Pk for the last year. Tell me a few things


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 28, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I dont have a veg room.. Waste of a room? I preveg for 7 days in a differnt location.
> I put them in party cups for a week them move them over in boxes. Put them in 2 gallons and veg for another 3-4days. I spray twice and always have the sulfer burner on for 45 minutes before the lights turn on.
> So your telling me you can get 10-15 pounds off 4000watts? Sounds to good to be true.
> How you running your ppm with the pk?
> ...


Wow man! Thats a lot of power consumption! Im only growing for personal consumption so I cant even imagine doing something that big! Goodluck to you!


----------



## dunit (Mar 28, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I dont have a veg room.. Waste of a room? I preveg for 7 days in a differnt location.
> I put them in party cups for a week them move them over in boxes. Put them in 2 gallons and veg for another 3-4days. I spray twice and always have the sulfer burner on for 45 minutes before the lights turn on.
> So your telling me you can get 10-15 pounds off 4000watts? Sounds to good to be true.
> How you running your ppm with the pk?
> ...


I just pulled .9 grams per watt. Was my first time running in coco and made some newb errors with that medium so wasn't a great run. Based on that alone I'd pull 8 pounds of 4000 watts and really feel I'm gonna crush that result this time around so I think 11 pounds off 4000 watts is doable.

I'm running 1600 ppm nutes alternating with water. You're obviously very familiar with PK what PPM you run it at?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 29, 2011)

dunit said:


> I just pulled .9 grams per watt. Was my first time running in coco and made some newb errors with that medium so wasn't a great run. Based on that alone I'd pull 8 pounds of 4000 watts and really feel I'm gonna crush that result this time around so I think 11 pounds off 4000 watts is doable.
> 
> I'm running 1600 ppm nutes alternating with water. You're obviously very familiar with PK what PPM you run it at?


I max my ppm at 1400 for the pk. I feed every time and go by days. not weeks. 
I figure out what my ppm is gonna be for the week and break it up in days.
For each amount of days they drink that is how much they get.
Week 1 150 a day and week 4 is 200 a day.
I used to feed, water, feed. It depends how much they drink. I feel 1600 ppms at a time is to much for most plants. Depends on what juice you have. And what those ppms are made up of.
How fast are you getting .9 a watt?


----------



## ledshow (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Dunit, your grow looks great! Just curious, why don't you trellis? That usually increases my yield...

thanks, ledshow


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey D great job. Long time "traditional" grower, first time poster. Great to see that led's finally becoming a viable lighting alternative. It amazes me that 180watts can show that level of sustained growth on such a footprint. Anyways subbed and happy growing....


----------



## dunit (Mar 30, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I max my ppm at 1400 for the pk. I feed every time and go by days. not weeks.
> I figure out what my ppm is gonna be for the week and break it up in days.
> For each amount of days they drink that is how much they get.
> Week 1 150 a day and week 4 is 200 a day.
> ...


I have a veg area seperate so every two months. Gonna have an early and late flower kicking pretty quick so then every month. Gotta factor in the additional power of course but should increase efficiency


----------



## dunit (Mar 30, 2011)

We are officially three weeks in...

Day 21 of flower

5 weeks to go


----------



## dunit (Mar 30, 2011)

ledshow said:


> Hey Dunit, your grow looks great! Just curious, why don't you trellis? That usually increases my yield...
> 
> thanks, ledshow


I can't cover a bigger area and I have great penetration with the depth I do have so don't see a trellis being all that advantageous. If I had a light with 90 degree lenses which covered more area but had less penetration then the larger, more even canopy from a trellis grow would be worth looking at.


----------



## sleezy1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Excited for ya!


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Mar 31, 2011)

Is their any truth that the flowering period is extended under led? Internode spacing and flowering in your pics tends to say otherwise. Maybe a first gen. issue; I don't know....


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 31, 2011)

I think he's experiencing the opposite. Flowering seemed to start super early. He had buds forming in the first week or so


----------



## dunit (Apr 1, 2011)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Is their any truth that the flowering period is extended under led? Internode spacing and flowering in your pics tends to say otherwise. Maybe a first gen. issue; I don't know....


Seems like the older and some of the cheaper panels that only had red and blue spectrum experienced lots of stretch and delayed flowering. Most likely due to a lack of Far-red/IR in the lights causing poor Phytochrome response. Certainly not the issue with the lights I'm using


----------



## dalamar999 (Apr 1, 2011)

i hate to sound uneduacated but there isnt any real exact specs on the wavelengths that come on those lights.. The website says 11 wavelengths but what are they? I just recieved 2 of those lights and put 4, 3ft tall GC's under one and 10 little 1ft's under the other. I want to do a little experiment before things get serious.. So my question is the diodes (there are about 6) that dont light up.. are those the far red humans cant see? and they are for real?
I usually grow under 400's and avg 4 plants per light so i know exactly what i usually get under identical circumstances and i always use the same strain. i will look into doing my own journal but i'm not familiar with that process. so do you mind if i leave a little of my own feedback with you? I know the GC is a 6 week strain and not a heavy producer but if i hit a 1/2 pound on 2 lights i will be sold..


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mann i been usen leds since the first ad in high times sellen the first ufo from hid hud priced at 6 hundo your kicken out what 400 hps could do a 600 would have fatter buds. And plus with that long ass veg you ran its not addig up. Leds are only good for veg the best for veg. plus your gonna lose potency you need that fire from a hid to kick out buds and potency i would love to see an led flower grow with uvb added that i wanna smoke but hey keep expirementing


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 1, 2011)

You just got long ass airy hairs no density you need that fire hommie its not weigh shii*


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 1, 2011)

Its not Gonna weigh shiit


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 1, 2011)

Especially choosing a kush, Kush is soooo light hungrey leds strickly veg or xtra lighting


----------



## dunit (Apr 1, 2011)

dalamar999 said:


> i hate to sound uneduacated but there isnt any real exact specs on the wavelengths that come on those lights.. The website says 11 wavelengths but what are they? I just recieved 2 of those lights and put 4, 3ft tall GC's under one and 10 little 1ft's under the other. I want to do a little experiment before things get serious.. So my question is the diodes (there are about 6) that dont light up.. are those the far red humans cant see? and they are for real?
> I usually grow under 400's and avg 4 plants per light so i know exactly what i usually get under identical circumstances and i always use the same strain. i will look into doing my own journal but i'm not familiar with that process. so do you mind if i leave a little of my own feedback with you? I know the GC is a 6 week strain and not a heavy producer but if i hit a 1/2 pound on 2 lights i will be sold..


My understanding is that the 6 "unlit" LED's are uv and ir. uv for mould control and ir to prevent stretch.

If you don't get a 1/2 pound on 2 lights I would be surprised. My first crop I got almost 12 oz off 2 lights and had nute issues so things were far from optimal.

My current crop is doing really well


----------



## dalamar999 (Apr 1, 2011)

i hope thats not the case cause i'm gonna try it for myself.. i started today and i'm gonna try to do a journal..but if its shit i'll let people know its shit.. but i'm hoping i didnt just light my $1500 on fire


----------



## dalamar999 (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks Dunit..i'm hoping...i truly hope it works.. i'd love to get rid of my 400's.. i dont get quite a 1/2 right now per 400.. so if i can hit that easy with 360watts, i'll be switching right over.. i'm gonna try to put a journal together but i am very new at the internet growing.. peace buddy..thx for your responces


----------



## dunit (Apr 1, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> Mann i been usen leds since the first ad in high times sellen the first ufo from hid hud priced at 6 hundo your kicken out what 400 hps could do a 600 would have fatter buds. And plus with that long ass veg you ran its not addig up. Leds are only good for veg the best for veg. plus your gonna lose potency you need that fire from a hid to kick out buds and potency i would love to see an led flower grow with uvb added that i wanna smoke but hey keep expirementing


Hmmmm......interesting opinions.

First off, the long ass veg was entirely temp related. If you veg under a 400mh try keeping the room at 70F and see how slow they grow. As soon as I got the heat kickin they took off. It was kinds cool cause on my current round that I'm about to trigger they were way ahead of schedule so I dropped the temp in the room and voila......slowed them down and now they are on schedule.

As for fatter buds, I have always pruned my plants to concentrate the growth on the outside buds and not waste it on popcorn. I let my last round run without pruning and although I got the weight, I had lots of smaller buds. I've had the same thing happen with HPS before. Having nute lockout in the later weeks didn't help either as that's prime time for the buds to fatten.

As for potency, best bud I have ever smoked is LED. 

Feel free to hang around and see how these ladies are taking off


----------



## dunit (Apr 1, 2011)

Day 23 of flower and no signs of slowing down


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 2, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> Mann i been usen leds since the first ad in high times sellen the first ufo from hid hud priced at 6 hundo


Ha I think you said all you need to say right there. You dont know dick


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 2, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Ha I think you said all you need to say right there. You dont know dick


Lol Colorado! Ya he seriously doesn't know DICK! Just look at Dunit's previous grow journal. He fucked up with nute lockout and it was still bomb ass dank!


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Dunit, your babies are really budding up real nice! Much props!


----------



## dunit (Apr 2, 2011)

dalamar999 said:


> i hope thats not the case cause i'm gonna try it for myself.. i started today and i'm gonna try to do a journal..but if its shit i'll let people know its shit.. but i'm hoping i didnt just light my $1500 on fire


I really don't think you'll be dissapointed and please post a journal, the more the merrier. 

If I can point something really important things about the Magnums (and LED's in general) to help you to dial in your grow quicker and maximize your results. Magnums have 60 degree lenses. Many LED panels have 90 degree lenses and I've even seen up to 135 degree lenses. I think that a lot of LED grows run their panels too high (to get bigger coverage area) so they lack intensity and the plants stretch (looking for stronger light) and waste energy stretching instead of producing. The important thing to understand is 60 degree lenses have half the coverage area but twice the intensity *when hung at the same height* as a panel with 90 degree lenses. 

I think that hanging the lights at 12-15" is optimal if you are running taller plants and 24-26" if you are scrogging of running lots of short plants that don't need the penetration.

No matter what, LED's just aren't made to light trees as there is a limit to the useful distance of 3W diodes no matter what the lens angle and I think anything beyond 3 1/2 feet from the light isn't usable intensity. If they are being used to grow trees I would side light with additional panels. 

You might hear some people say that 60 degree lenses don't allow the spectrums to mix properly but if you do the math on the lens angle and spacing of the LED's in the panel you can quickly figure out that overlap (proper spectrum mixing) occurs at about 5" from the panel so no issues there. 

Good luck


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent insight into the actual use of LEDs as always dunit


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 2, 2011)

If i was you i wouldnt run it at 1600ppm ever. Pk maxes out at 1400 even if your co2 is 1800ppm. I wouldnt run 1400 with-out the co2
Its more like 1000-1400ppm. 1200ppm is ideal . How do you cycle your watering scedule? I told you i went by days for ppm. I go by days and make a recipe off that. Week for week. But depends on how fast they need water to decide strenght of ppm.
Do you flood your garden?
Some people let alot of run-off. They pretty much go "out with the old and in with the new". But they let there pots dry up a bit more. Day 1 feed and then day 4 flush Then day 7or8 feed. But if your pots dry up faster, You have to cut the dose down. Say if you had to water every second day, you would have to cut your doses in half. Compared to twice a week or every 4 days.
Some people grow beds and have no run-off. So they pretty much just top/off when dry


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> If i was you i wouldnt run it at 1600ppm ever. Pk maxes out at 1400 even if your co2 is 1800ppm. I wouldnt run 1400 with-out the co2
> Its more like 1000-1400ppm. 1200ppm is ideal . How do you cycle your watering scedule? I told you i went by days for ppm. I go by days and make a recipe off that. Week for week. But depends on how fast they need water to decide strenght of ppm.
> Do you flood your garden?
> Some people let alot of run-off. They pretty much go "out with the old and in with the new". But they let there pots dry up a bit more. Day 1 feed and then day 4 flush Then day 7or8 feed. But if your pots dry up faster, You have to cut the dose down. Say if you had to water every second day, you would have to cut your doses in half. Compared to twice a week or every 4 days.
> Some people grow beds and have no run-off. So they pretty much just top/off when dry


I was planning to start feeding my plants every other water, which would be Day 1 feed, then Day 4 water. And I was going to start at 25% the strength. But the guys at my local hydro store told me the nutrients I am using (House and Garden) is designed for full strength feeding and feeding every water! i asked them about nute burns, but they told me the manufacturer from Amsterdam, designed everything for Buds. We shall see next week when I give my plant her first dose of feeding!


----------



## dunit (Apr 3, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> If i was you i wouldnt run it at 1600ppm ever. Pk maxes out at 1400 even if your co2 is 1800ppm. I wouldnt run 1400 with-out the co2
> Its more like 1000-1400ppm. 1200ppm is ideal . How do you cycle your watering scedule? I told you i went by days for ppm. I go by days and make a recipe off that. Week for week. But depends on how fast they need water to decide strenght of ppm.
> Do you flood your garden?
> Some people let alot of run-off. They pretty much go "out with the old and in with the new". But they let there pots dry up a bit more. Day 1 feed and then day 4 flush Then day 7or8 feed. But if your pots dry up faster, You have to cut the dose down. Say if you had to water every second day, you would have to cut your doses in half. Compared to twice a week or every 4 days.
> Some people grow beds and have no run-off. So they pretty much just top/off when dry


Sounds about right. I've got these ladies at 1600 but my tap water is 220. I'm running 3 gallon pots so watering every 2-3 days.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 3, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I was planning to start feeding my plants every other water, which would be Day 1 feed, then Day 4 water. And I was going to start at 25% the strength. But the guys at my local hydro store told me the nutrients I am using (House and Garden) is designed for full strength feeding and feeding every water! i asked them about nute burns, but they told me the manufacturer from Amsterdam, designed everything for Buds. We shall see next week when I give my plant her first dose of feeding!


Yea thats good. Anything can give you burns. Less is more. I would start. Wk1 half strength/veg nutes wk 2= 3/4 strength. Then wk 3-6 would be full strength. Then week 7 i give them 3/4 strength then week 8 is flush.
My friend told me about this stuff called Hydro Fuel a+b. He also uses superthrive and pro-bloom blend. He told me since kush is a hardwood strain he cant handle that much. He said 1000ppm from week 3-6. A+B nutes are stronger than GH flora. When i pump co2, i run my ppm 1200 max then flush. If you have big plants then you can run it a little higher. But depending on pot size 1400 max. AKA Soilbeds.
I do it in 2 gallons with three week veg and do 25-30 a light. 
Im gonna run GH at 1100ppm from week 3-6. The additives i use are B52 and voodoo and koolbloom dry. I was using connoissuer for a bit but it got to expensive. 
Ive heard bout the HnG and when all my Gh is used up im probly gonna get my friends strain and grow it how he says with the Hydrofuel and problend/b52 and voodoo.
He isnt growing Kush. He doesnt know what it is but he says they just call it "kills"


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 3, 2011)

dunit said:


> Sounds about right. I've got these ladies at 1600 but my tap water is 220. I'm running 3 gallon pots so watering every 2-3 days.


To much IMO


----------



## dunit (Apr 3, 2011)

Day 25 of flower. Threw my iphone in one pic to get an idea of the size of the plants

.


----------



## dunit (Apr 4, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> To much IMO


I'll keep you posted. No sign of tip burn so far and been at that strenght for 10 days.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 4, 2011)

Lookin good man. Ive got a BW thats like 5 days ahead that looks pretty comparable but you're using half the wattage I am


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow LEDs are really good for small shows. Your room is 100% sealed? How do you keep temps good when your in alberta?


----------



## dunit (Apr 5, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Wow LEDs are really good for small shows. Your room is 100% sealed? How do you keep temps good when your in alberta?


Couldn't keep the room temps high enough even with a heater so I had to put down sub-floor (dri-core) as the concrete was just acting like a heat sink. I figure if temps get too high in the summer I'll just start removeing sub-floor panels until its good again.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Apr 6, 2011)

dunit said:


> Seems like the older and some of the cheaper panels that only had red and blue spectrum experienced lots of stretch and delayed flowering. Most likely due to a lack of Far-red/IR in the lights causing poor Phytochrome response. Certainly not the issue with the lights I'm using


Thanks for the reply. Keep it up, great job...


----------



## kush groove (Apr 6, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> Mann i been usen leds since the first ad in high times sellen the first ufo from hid hud priced at 6 hundo your kicken out what 400 hps could do a 600 would have fatter buds. And plus with that long ass veg you ran its not addig up. Leds are only good for veg the best for veg. plus your gonna lose potency you need that fire from a hid to kick out buds and potency i would love to see an led flower grow with uvb added that i wanna smoke but hey keep expirementing





Detroit J420 said:


> You just got long ass airy hairs no density you need that fire hommie its not weigh shii*





Detroit J420 said:


> Its not Gonna weigh shiit





Detroit J420 said:


> Especially choosing a kush, Kush is soooo light hungrey leds strickly veg or xtra lighting


If i could borrow shaq's palm for 5 minutes, i would dumb a bottle of baby powder into it and smack the shit outta slim shady



Lookin good brother, im trailing you by 17 days.....i think


----------



## dunit (Apr 7, 2011)

kush groove said:


> If i could borrow shaq's palm for 5 minutes, i would dumb a bottle of baby powder into it and smack the shit outta slim shady
> Lookin good brother, im trailing you by 17 days.....i think


Lol....thanks amigo....I needed a good laugh tonite! Pics tomorrow. Ladies are looking dandy after their treatment for thrips


----------



## kush groove (Apr 7, 2011)

Cool what are you using to take care of the thrips....never had that problem,but azamax or azatrol takes care of all the critters in my garden


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 7, 2011)

dunit said:


> Couldn't keep the room temps high enough even with a heater so I had to put down sub-floor (dri-core) as the concrete was just acting like a heat sink. I figure if temps get too high in the summer I'll just start removeing sub-floor panels until its good again.


 Led in summer with bottled co2 would be a very nice setup.
I use azamax and always have thrips when i get my pk clones. I spray twice. once in veg and once in early flowering.
A 16oz bottle has lasted me over a year. Dehums work good for heat in my place. I vent room to room. One is off and one is on. It keeps air flow going since all my fans are on thermostats. I run my dehums 24/7 tho. Im managing to keep temps good. No need for my a/c yet. Summer is coming. Im probly gonna get a 5 ton.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey DUnit! Looking really good. Anyways, I was wondering if you ever tried using the SCROG method? I think if you had a SCROG screen for those 9 lil ladies of yours, you could definitely maximize your yield and light efficiency! Have you ever looked into doing something like that? My friend grew the same strain from clone and tried both methods to see what was better. The normal method yielded him 6.5 ounces from two plants, and the SCROG method with the same strain/clone yielded 10.5 ounces from the other two plants! Huge difference! Because of that, I am doing the SCROG method for my one plant. It makes sense though, all the vegetation below the screen is removed, and all the bud sites receive the same amount of light exposure due to the even canopy. All the popcorn is removed so the plant can concentrate the energy to the big colas above the screen. And since we are using LEDs, the light penetration will definitely not be an issue.


----------



## kush groove (Apr 9, 2011)

dunit said:


> Was just comparing the bud development to a friend on 420 who's at the same day in flower. Not sure what it is that's started mine so quickly but I'm not gonna complain


Im at day 14 of flowering and wanted to compare pics with your 2 week flowering pics, and we are looking about the same............must be the led's


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 9, 2011)

kush groove said:


> Im at day 14 of flowering and wanted to compare pics with your 2 week flowering pics, and we are looking about the same............must be the led's


But our LEDs are a little bit cheaper!


----------



## kush groove (Apr 10, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> But our LEDs are a little bit cheaper!


.....well im not exactly sure what you mean by "our", but ok

i was just stopping by to check out the magnum grow


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 10, 2011)

kush groove said:


> .....well im not exactly sure what you mean by "our", but ok
> 
> i was just stopping by to check out the magnum grow


Don't you have a Blackstar LED by Lighthouse Hydroponics? I have a Lighthouse Hydroponic 300 watt LED and they are both cheaper than the magnum. Thats what I meant.


----------



## stiffer (Apr 10, 2011)

looking good


----------



## dunit (Apr 10, 2011)

Day 32 of Flower I think. Been a bit since I posted so don't quote me on that. Sorry for the lapse but was working out of town and had a buddy watering but no pics.


Anyway here we are......fattening nicely and the treatment for the thrips seems to have worked awesome although did take some leaf damage.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 11, 2011)

definitely fatting up Dunit! They are going to be monster buds in another 28 days! Cant wait to see, and shut all those haters on LEDs up!


----------



## kush groove (Apr 11, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Don't you have a Blackstar LED by Lighthouse Hydroponics? I have a Lighthouse Hydroponic 300 watt LED and they are both cheaper than the magnum. Thats what I meant.


 ohhhh, ok.....just having a brain fart....sorry bout that



dunit said:


> Day 32 of Flower I think. Been a bit since I posted so don't quote me on that. Sorry for the lapse but was working out of town and had a buddy watering but no pics.
> 
> 
> Anyway here we are......fattening nicely and the treatment for the thrips seems to have worked awesome although did take some leaf damage.



looking sweet...


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking really good dunit


----------



## Encomium (Apr 11, 2011)

Subbed. Man I saw a journal someone posted on the Spectra line of LED's versus a 400 watt hps and the results were basically in favor of the LED's by a slim margin. After that I looked into their LED lights and saw that they cost quite a bit. 

Then I see this journal and find out the lights you are using are much cheaper with similar (better?) results. Thanks for this great journal. My next grow will be LED for sure now.


----------



## CallmeTex (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like they're coming along quite nicely dunit. No deficiencies this time around! Looking stellar.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 12, 2011)

dunit said:


> Day 32 of Flower I think. Been a bit since I posted so don't quote me on that. Sorry for the lapse but was working out of town and had a buddy watering but no pics.
> 
> 
> Anyway here we are......fattening nicely and the treatment for the thrips seems to have worked awesome although did take some leaf damage.
> ...


 You should have took my advice and dropped the ppm down to 1400. You should be maxing your ppm at week 4 only. Less is more in this game. You do have good drainage and high co2 ppms. I still see some clawing and leaf tip burns. By the way around week 7 lighten up on the juice. 1/2- 3/4 of what your doing right now.
Im not going to go over 1200 ppm in my setup. 
What do you have for Powerdy mildew? I vape sulfer 45 minutes a day everyday till week 6. 
But pk does max out at 1400 ppm in sealed rooms. You shouldnt be so zealous with the feedings.


----------



## Rian (Apr 12, 2011)

I got my 357 magnum led in 3 days and im in the usa in so california =) I'm starting a recirculating dwc hydro setup using these leds so maybe we can compare soil to hydro using these lights =)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 12, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> You should have took my advice and dropped the ppm down to 1400. You should be maxing your ppm at week 4 only. Less is more in this game. You do have good drainage and high co2 ppms. I still see some clawing and leaf tip burns. By the way around week 7 lighten up on the juice. 1/2- 3/4 of what your doing right now.
> Im not going to go over 1200 ppm in my setup.
> What do you have for Powerdy mildew? I vape sulfer 45 minutes a day everyday till week 6.
> But pk does max out at 1400 ppm in sealed rooms. You shouldnt be so zealous with the feedings.


Dude no offense but settle down a little bit. This isn't your grow and dunit isn't a beginner. This is like the third or fourth time you've told him what to do with the feeding, take the hint, hes got it on lock


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 12, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Dude no offense but settle down a little bit. This isn't your grow and dunit isn't a beginner. This is like the third or fourth time you've told him what to do with the feeding, take the hint, hes got it on lock


You mean this isnt the first grow he has burnt? I know my PK. I can see the tip burn and claw. This is his first time first this strain. I have grown 20 differnt crops of pk. 4-10 lights
So you settle down. Im just trying to help. I know from experiance of the strain that ive grown for two years.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 12, 2011)

No question you are the PK master but.....



dunit said:


> I'll keep you posted. No sign of tip burn so far and been at that strenght for 10 days.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 13, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> No question you are the PK master but.....


Dude it takes three weeks for juice to even flow. He is starting to see burning now. 
Whatever. I dont know anything. Im just a 22 year old kid right.  
Anyone who grows pk knows it maxes out at 1400 even in sealed rooms. You can argue all you want but it is what it is. Im here to help. 
Ask raiderman and everyone else who grows pk.
http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/522-purple-kush-8-light-sog-update-page-24-dec-12-08-t33054-200.html
Here is a guy who thought was gonna do 1600ppm. He gets 2.4 a light and his peak for pk is 1400. Read that page. Northwest skunk is the man. He got a bit over 19 lbs when it was completly dry. So he says.
Its depends on what juice your using. Since Gh is shit it is acceptable for 1400ppm. I use AN three part at no more than 1200 in peak. week 4. I also have gh flora and it sucks compared to AN, I have proof. I only use it in veg now. I used AN connoissuer at 1200ppm and got very good results because they were bigger plants and co2 was 1800ppm and i still got burnt. 1000 max with connie. and 1000-1400 depending on what juice you are using.
Your gonna get crazy burns near the end if you dont cut back. Next time you grow purplekush take my advice. 
Im not here to ragg im here to grow.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Crazy Forum drama! Just chill and enjoy the show.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2011)

easy all. great work dunnit? how tall r them ladys? sorry not kept up with this grow had so much to do. how did the last batch taste? as i think was your 1st led grow was you happy with wot the mags managed to produce. do the leds really give a smoother taste and finish.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Im cool, I was just trying to get this dude to settle down a little bit with all his instructions and demands. Someone else's journal didn't really seem like the place

Got an update for us dunit?


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 14, 2011)

just ordered 2 240W Lighthouse Hydro BlackStar Grow Lights. Supposed to be awesome and I cant wait to try these out! 

http://www.amazon.com/Lighthouse-Hydro-BlackStar-Light-Flowering/dp/B004E662SA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302811129&sr=8-1-spell

Hope your yield is crazy high because I really want LED to be a new viable alternative!
+REP


----------



## dunit (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of update. Got stuck working out of town due to some weather delays but be home tonite and get some fresh pics.


----------



## dunit (Apr 15, 2011)

Day 37 of flower. Can't believe I have just over three weeks to go. Looking super frosty already and the buds are certainly gonna be fat this run


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Im proud of you Dunit! Looks awesome! They are going to get sooo fat over the next three weeks!


----------



## Devilspawn (Apr 15, 2011)

looking great dunit....got my blackstar grow back on track after my anerobic nightmare. making the flip in two weeks. threw in a hdf and dp blueberry fem new seedlings with 4 carmelicious clones and 1 white widow clone from my original grow.


----------



## dunit (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> You should have took my advice and dropped the ppm down to 1400. You should be maxing your ppm at week 4 only. Less is more in this game. You do have good drainage and high co2 ppms. I still see some clawing and leaf tip burns. By the way around week 7 lighten up on the juice. 1/2- 3/4 of what your doing right now.
> Im not going to go over 1200 ppm in my setup.
> What do you have for Powerdy mildew? I vape sulfer 45 minutes a day everyday till week 6.
> But pk does max out at 1400 ppm in sealed rooms. You shouldnt be so zealous with the feedings.


Can't fault your knowledge of PK....good call. My propane ran out this week while I was out of town so no co2 for 5 days and the feed schedule was definately too aggressive for that. Some tip burn for sure. Nothing major and live and learn and had dialed the nutes way back early in the week. I've had plants "claw" after treatment for pests before so figured that was presenting also.

Still, too heavy on the nutes.


----------



## orangecat (Apr 16, 2011)

How about a shoutout to the jackwagon dropping ads! Here's to you, buddy!


----------



## Devilspawn (Apr 16, 2011)

orangecat said:


> How about a shoutout to the jackwagon dropping ads! Here's to you, buddy!


Ur being too kind...


----------



## dunit (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that social media advertising is the next big thing and they're gonna have to write forum code to block spammers or these journals won't be worth reading.


----------



## Encomium (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow nice photo update there dunit; makes those girls look absolutely surreal. 

Btw, just finished the majority of the LED users unite thread and wanted to thank you for bringing an objective, unbiased outlook on the LED market as it stands. I'm very much leaning towards the Isis panels for my next grows, perhaps the magnum's if I want to splurge a bit more. 

Cheers!

PS - Is there any way you could show us some normalized pictures of your girls? I love the surreal aspect of dense flowers under LED's but they just seem to lack the sexiness of green and white loveliness that's normally associated with flowering cannabis.


----------



## dunit (Apr 16, 2011)

Encomium said:


> Wow nice photo update there dunit; makes those girls look absolutely surreal.
> 
> Btw, just finished the majority of the LED users unite thread and wanted to thank you for bringing an objective, unbiased outlook on the LED market as it stands. I'm very much leaning towards the Isis panels for my next grows, perhaps the magnum's if I want to splurge a bit more.
> 
> ...


I think that for someone looking for a cheaper light the ISIS is the best light out there with proven results. I'm still chasing the record set by Ledbudguy with the ISIS panels.

I'll try to bring one out in daylight and shoot it if the sun ever comes up around here......shit weather for months.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 16, 2011)

dunit said:


> Can't fault your knowledge of PK....good call. My propane ran out this week while I was out of town so no co2 for 5 days and the feed schedule was definately too aggressive for that. Some tip burn for sure. Nothing major and live and learn and had dialed the nutes way back early in the week. I've had plants "claw" after treatment for pests before so figured that was presenting also.
> 
> Still, too heavy on the nutes.


 Yea they look good bro. Yea curling down is stress either from to much moister or to much juice. 
Be carefull when running new strains. Do your research. Most commercial strains dont even run that high. co2 defenitly helps.
How many parts of each per gallon are you giving to get 1600?


----------



## dunit (Apr 16, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Yea they look good bro. Yea curling down is stress either from to much moister or to much juice.
> Be carefull when running new strains. Do your research. Most commercial strains dont even run that high. co2 defenitly helps.
> How many parts of each per gallon are you giving to get 1600?


I hit them with stink to kill the thrips and that usually results in down curl for a couple days but definately heavy nutes kept them down but finally starting to straighten today with only a touch of tip burn and they've been on 1/4 strength nutes and water all week. I'm using Flora Nova one part and it's semi organic. The only additive is Liquid Cool Bloom to push the flowers. I'm actually following their 950ppm recommended dose but getting almost 1300 ppm on my meter following their guideline. Glad I have a meter or I'd have cooked them a long time ago.

Was talking with a buddy who works at a grow store and been in the game for years about PK cause I used to run it years ago but apparently the old strain is not called PK anymore and around here they call it Purple Death and its an Original Kush crossed with Hash Plant which is why it can take a beating.

Anyway, thanks for the tips and lucky I backed er out when I did.

These ladies are going like hell and I really am having trouble believeing my eyes everyday I walk in that room and see the weight it's packing on.


----------



## dunit (Apr 16, 2011)

Day 38 of Flower. Got a couple pics without the LED light to show how deep the green is and how crazy frosty they are already. Yes that's my iphone in the pic. Good sized nugs already


----------



## Encomium (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey thanks for the new update with included "normal" pics. Again, those girls look beautiful under the purplish looking lights but it's good that you included a couple of normalized pics for us people that are used to buds under HPS lighting. It really highlights and improves, picture by picture, the validity of LED growing and I like to think each proven LED grows pictures serves to heighten awareness of a technology that is so often discredited falsely.

I don't think sunlight is needed whatsoever, just a few CFL's solely just for photographing would be nice but not really needed if a white balance could be figured out for taking photos of plants under LED. At any rate I think you and many others on RIU are doing the world of LED lighting a huge favor. Thanks again.


----------



## Rian (Apr 17, 2011)

The magnum leds are the shit if used right =) I've been inspired by dunit to do a led grow journal using these leds and a hydro setup to compare results and growth rates =) thank you for all your hard work dunit


----------



## CallmeTex (Apr 17, 2011)

Holy Fuck, those look good.


----------



## ledshow (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Dunit, those are looking unbelievable. I bought a bunch of mags for 2 rooms, about to start flowering on both. I'm in 2/3 soil, 1/3 perlite so using half the nutrients ppm - have you noticed growing under LEDs the nutes/water requirements are less than under HPS? Any other recommendations would help too - thanks man


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 18, 2011)

dunit they're so hairy!


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 18, 2011)

Never heard of purple death. Around here purple kush is the new juicyfruit. It chopped in the 40's it will have no resemblence to the 50's 
Day 55 is done in my books. Day 60 if u like waiting.
Im gonna be switching my strain to something else. They just call it kills. I like the name. I could get some king kush. but i want something better.
Looking good tho. Best i have seen with leds.
If i switched my strain i would lisen to what my friend has to say about it.
With pk you really need more numbers. or fimmed plants.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 18, 2011)

A dude on here called SickSad grew the KK and he was dissapointed in it. My 2 cents would be Island Sweet Skunk. Awesome smell translates directly to awesome taste


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2011)

wow man they r amazing proper, like looking at a work off art. yeah the purple light really dont do them justice. u sir r a legend. looks like alot love gone into them. wot nutes u use on these in flower?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 18, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> A dude on here called SickSad grew the KK and he was dissapointed in it. My 2 cents would be Island Sweet Skunk. Awesome smell translates directly to awesome taste


Its not kush tho they just called it kills because they dont know what it is.
Yea that island stuff is going around. If i did a personal grow i would be doing the widow.
Im hoping my clone providers are gonna switch it up. But i can get the "kills" from somewhere else.
I need something that comes in clone form haha


----------



## dunit (Apr 18, 2011)

Day 40 of Flower. Trying to get some natural light pics. The ladies were sleeping so looking a little droopy but you get the idea. Really looks like these girls will be done in two weeks. They are getting heavy already and started putting supports as they are leaning over.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy shit! Those are definitely putting on some weight Dunit! Are those 3 gallon pots? How tall are they now?


----------



## smhsmichael (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow dunit...wow. That's all I have to say.

I am speechless. Great job man! That's incredible. Those plants deserve to be in a magazine for real.

Question for you. How far away do you keep your lights in veg and flower? And I apologize if you covered this earlier.


----------



## dunit (Apr 19, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Holy shit! Those are definitely putting on some weight Dunit! Are those 3 gallon pots? How tall are they now?


Yup! Three gallon pots. I'm gonna measure them today but gonna say 26"



smhsmichael said:


> Wow dunit...wow. That's all I have to say.
> 
> I am speechless. Great job man! That's incredible. Those plants deserve to be in a magazine for real.
> 
> Question for you. How far away do you keep your lights in veg and flower? And I apologize if you covered this earlier.


Thanks amigo! Can't wait to see what they look like in two more weeks 

I'm keeping the lights at 18" during veg and 12" during flower. Gonna experiment after this round and run them a bit higher in flower to get a larger coverage area because obviously no issue with penetration


----------



## Encomium (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing round of pics there sir. If those don't convince a few haters or uninformed (misinformed) then nothing will.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 19, 2011)

Those lower buds are looking as fat as the upper ones, definitely no lack of penetration there! All of the sudden ledbudguy can hear your footsteps coming up behind him!


----------



## meharmon (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry to see the LED r not working for you (again)... time to go back to HPS and A/C if you want good buds...


----------



## budlover909 (Apr 19, 2011)

as soon as i saw my own plant using 1w diodes full of bud to the bottom i knew penetration issues even at 120 degrees was bullshit this grow looks dope


----------



## dunit (Apr 19, 2011)

budlover909 said:


> as soon as i saw my own plant using 1w diodes full of bud to the bottom i knew penetration issues even at 120 degrees was bullshit this grow looks dope


My Procyon 100's were 2W and had 120's and they didn't pentrate for shit. Night and day difference with the Magnums. What lights you got?


----------



## dunit (Apr 19, 2011)

Day 41 of flower. Looks like pure bud porn for the next two weeks till chop time


----------



## shand (Apr 19, 2011)

God damn dunit, that is some thick ass bud. Can't wait for mine to look like that

Keep it up bro


----------



## dunit (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 day 

Day 42 O flower....coincidence?


----------



## Pork4sprout (Apr 20, 2011)

That is mouth watering.


----------



## smhsmichael (Apr 20, 2011)

dunit said:


> Happy 420 day
> 
> Day 42 O flower....coincidence?
> 
> View attachment 1560558View attachment 1560557View attachment 1560556View attachment 1560555View attachment 1560554View attachment 1560553View attachment 1560552


Coincidence? More like a sign from the ganja lords lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Holy Nuggets Dunit! FAT ASS BUDS ALREADY! How is it smelling? What do you use for Odor control? My next round im setting up a grow tent with 9 plants using 2 357 magnums just like you! Well im going to use 5 gallon pots using the SCROG method, but after following this journal I am pretty confident in LEDs. I have my own LED grow going with only 1 plant, and I am pretty impressed. Do you use carbon filter setup?


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lookin good man. I couldn't afford LED so I moved my 600hps/400mh horti's I had into a 4x4 tent. Same space as you but 3x the kilowatts, for only 6 plants flowering.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2011)

if you get a chance over the 2wks to throw in afew normal shots out of th purple light that wood b awesome. i loved them pics really shows th colour and crystals. good job batman. some amazing results.


----------



## dunit (Apr 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Holy Nuggets Dunit! FAT ASS BUDS ALREADY! How is it smelling? What do you use for Odor control? My next round im setting up a grow tent with 9 plants using 2 357 magnums just like you! Well im going to use 5 gallon pots using the SCROG method, but after following this journal I am pretty confident in LEDs. I have my own LED grow going with only 1 plant, and I am pretty impressed. Do you use carbon filter setup?


Yup I have a carbon scrubber. I think you might find 5 gallon pots too big. Plants under LED don't transpire nearly as much as HID so the dirt stays wet longer. I have three gallons and they are good for almost three days and I'm going back to 2.5 gallons as they dried out consistently every other day.


----------



## dunit (Apr 21, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Lookin good man. I couldn't afford LED so I moved my 600hps/400mh horti's I had into a 4x4 tent. Same space as you but 3x the kilowatts, for only 6 plants flowering.


 
Rasp....good to see you back. You run perpetual in that area right so you don't chop down the whole 4x4 at once right?


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 21, 2011)

dunit said:


> Yup I have a carbon scrubber. I think you might find 5 gallon pots too big. Plants under LED don't transpire nearly as much as HID so the dirt stays wet longer. I have three gallons and they are good for almost three days and I'm going back to 2.5 gallons as they dried out consistently every other day.


Sounds good! 3 gallon pots it is! Thanks master LEDer!


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 22, 2011)

how much are you anticipating to yield per plant and total?


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 22, 2011)

dunit said:


> Rasp....good to see you back. You run perpetual in that area right so you don't chop down the whole 4x4 at once right?


Yes, 1 plant every 10 - 14 days. I couldn't afford to spend all that time harvesting an entire crop at once, and it would instantly make me illegal because of our 2.5oz limit here. Just harvested my first one in a while, due to a timer accident in my flower room, but things are on track now that I got the new tent and am using only RO water. Pics are in my sig link, if you want to check it out, but I wont spam them here.


----------



## dunit (Apr 22, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Sounds good! 3 gallon pots it is! Thanks master LEDer!


If you are using smart pots go three gallon but if you are using regular pots I'd go 2.5 which are 10 liter pots. Smart pots dry out faster so can be a little bigger. Just my $.02


----------



## dunit (Apr 22, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Yes, 1 plant every 10 - 14 days. I couldn't afford to spend all that time harvesting an entire crop at once, and it would instantly make me illegal because of our 2.5oz limit here. Just harvested my first one in a while, due to a timer accident in my flower room, but things are on track now that I got the new tent and am using only RO water. Pics are in my sig link, if you want to check it out, but I wont spam them here.


 
That's a nice set up. I'm trying to get mine dialed in to cut down a 4x4 area every month. I'm allowed to have 25 plants. 2 pounds stored and carry 4 oz's


----------



## dunit (Apr 22, 2011)

Day 42 of Flower. I will try to find a remote flash for pics next time as the crystal build up on the plants is just crazy and it reflects the on-camera flash so much it bleaches out part of the picture. These things are hard as hell already too.

View attachment 1564531


----------



## Rian (Apr 23, 2011)

looking awesome dunit!!!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 23, 2011)

Very tasty!


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 23, 2011)

I still cant believe that only two LEDs with a power draw of 360 watts can do this!!! They are beautiful DUNIT! This is to all the haters on LED! I think this is the best LED grow Ive seen.


----------



## dunit (Apr 23, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I still cant believe that only two LEDs with a power draw of 360 watts can do this!!! They are beautiful DUNIT! This is to all the haters on LED! I think this is the best LED grow Ive seen.


Easy there big fella. Lets wait till I weigh in to determine how good this really is ....lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL Sorry got a little too excited! But I bet they are going to put on even more weight and get even fatter!


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive been fallowing the led movement for about a year now and this one is lookin pretty good compared to the many many grows ive seen. gotta give it to ya  Lookin forward to harvest weight and quality for sure


----------



## dunit (Apr 24, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> LOL Sorry got a little too excited! But I bet they are going to put on even more weight and get even fatter!


No worries.This is looking so good I'm on the verge of seeing if Snoop Dog can front me some of his cheerleaders too


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 24, 2011)

so your on day 46 right? i seen on 420 u said day 42. do you let them go the full 60? considering its medicine


----------



## dunit (Apr 24, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> so your on day 46 right? i seen on 420 u said day 42. do you let them go the full 60? considering its medicine


I'll have a look at day 56 and see. Its really looking that they'll be ready by then


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 24, 2011)

dunit said:


> No worries.This is looking so good I'm on the verge of seeing if Snoop Dog can front me some of his cheerleaders too


Snoop DIzzle? My boy is his manager! I doubt he has time to look at our grow journals, but he wouldn't mind smoking your sticky icky! Hes a cool cat, smokes a $hit load!


----------



## dunit (Apr 24, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Snoop DIzzle? My boy is his manager! I doubt he has time to look at our grow journals, but he wouldn't mind smoking your sticky icky! Hes a cool cat, smokes a $hit load!


Maybe I could get a caregiver liscense for additional plants for him.....lol


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 24, 2011)

shit looks killer grew purple kush last year by seed cloned off her and all went indoor mine wasnt a good strain of it tho very airy smelled good tasted good didnt look anything like that


----------



## dunit (Apr 24, 2011)

Day 46 of flower and fan leaves are starting to yellow. It's hard to imagine these buds getting any bigger or harder but got at least 10 days to go.


----------



## smhsmichael (Apr 25, 2011)

Shit looks insane man. What distance do you keep your lights in veg and flower?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 25, 2011)

He said 15 inches one the first page of the journal but I think he said hes gonna try something different next time, over in the LED Users Unite thread


----------



## kush groove (Apr 25, 2011)

thats some nice looking bud you got there............congrats on the beautiful ladies


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Its so beautiful I have tears in my eyes...


----------



## dunit (Apr 25, 2011)

Day 47. Got some natural light pics for comparison


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 25, 2011)

dunit said:


> Day 47. Got some natural light pics for comparison
> 
> View attachment 1569627View attachment 1569626View attachment 1569625View attachment 1569624View attachment 1569623View attachment 1569622View attachment 1569621View attachment 1569620


All the new led models that have came out in 2011 are slowly starting to end all the bs about "180w of led replacing a 400w hps". Look at what you can do after just one grow...think about after completely dialing in your grow like everyone has theirs dialed in with hps

EDIT: Obviously im getting a little ahead of myself. But im talking about within the next few years as LED growing technology matures and people learn how to properly use it


----------



## mtotty (Apr 25, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Its do-able. Some people get three pounds a light with 1000w. I grow pk so 2 lbs is what im aiming for. Most likely get 1.5 per light. Like i said i paid 100$ per 1000w with ballast/shade and bulb, moguls are extra
> So for the 600 dollars per light you pay i could get 6 1000 watters. Its all how much you can get for how little time and money. So your 300-600 dollar investment made you 530 grams? thats horrible.
> consterding how much 600 dollars can really make you i would say your investment is poor.
> So pretty much for what u paid i could do 4 lights on a flip.


 and ur bulbs are good for what 9 to 12 months where an led is designed for 10 years of 18/6 use


----------



## mtotty (Apr 25, 2011)

dunit amazing grow i am waiting on all my parts and lights to come in so i can start my first medical grow in az


----------



## UltramegaMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Hell yes! Those natural light pics are great. There is a lot more going on there than I thought! I had to go HPS because I couldn't afford a decent LED setup at the time. This looks REALLY good! +rep


----------



## Encomium (Apr 26, 2011)

A picture is worth 1000 words and you just spoke volumes!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn Im so used to seeing the LED only pics that it looks like a whole new grow in natural light. Once again dunit, very nice job!


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 26, 2011)

So what are you gonna run next round?


----------



## dunit (Apr 29, 2011)

Well got another round of PK ready to roll and looking for something different after that. Still looking for Super Lemon Haze


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

Been 100% legit for me. Quality freebies too. Like $17 Dinafem Seeds. Actually got an SLH freebie from them too


----------



## dunit (Apr 29, 2011)

Day 51....these bitches are getting fat. Was out of town and can't believe they chunked up this much more.


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 29, 2011)

Lookin good. Make sure you give em a real good dry before you post your numbers.


----------



## dunit (Apr 29, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Lookin good. Make sure you give em a real good dry before you post your numbers.


No worries. I dry em and then three full sweats before weigh in. After that they might drop 2-3% through the cure but never had more than that.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 30, 2011)

some fat obese ass jenny craig needing bitches! Sexxxxxxxaaaaay as fuck though! Great job! And you told me I was overreacting a few days ago! Hope you beat Irishboy!


----------



## dunit (Apr 30, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> some fat obese ass jenny craig needing bitches! Sexxxxxxxaaaaay as fuck though! Great job! And you told me I was overreacting a few days ago! Hope you beat Irishboy!


Irish doesn't go for weight and does things his own way so we are on different pages in that regard. Also, I'm pretty sure his medical card limits his weight quite dramatically so he probably has to play that carefully. I think he's an american grower and the US laws aren't anything to roll the dice on. I'm allowed two pounds dry and if I happen to produce over that the instructions are to destroy the excess immediately so I evan have official guidance in that regard. Canada has a different attitude about pot so I wouldn't be too worried about growing a little more than I'm allowed.

Thanks for the vote of confidence though


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 30, 2011)

Ha by destroy the excess immediately do they mean burn it?


----------



## dunit (Apr 30, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Ha by destroy the excess immediately do they mean burn it?


Not even kidding....that is what they say to do. Nothing like getting completely blasted at the governments insistance


----------



## kush groove (Apr 30, 2011)

that is some pretty damn good looking bud..........great job brother
looks like youll be harvesting in a weeks time


----------



## dunit (Apr 30, 2011)

kush groove said:


> that is some pretty damn good looking bud..........great job brother
> looks like youll be harvesting in a weeks time


Thanks amigo. Yup looks like I'll be chopping this week....well actually after my last experiment gonna drown em under the lights for three days and then cut and hang and they do take a while to dry after they've been drowned but the smoke is even smoother.


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 30, 2011)

dunit said:


> ......... drown em under the lights for three days and then cut and hang and they do take a while to dry after they've been drowned but the smoke is even smoother.


I agree, and am doing one more test to convince myself. I just flushed my Wembley and put her into the dark for 3 days. I am then going to chop half the plant and then drown the remaining half so i can compare the smoke later before/after drowning.


----------



## dunit (Apr 30, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I agree, and am doing one more test to convince myself. I just flushed my Wembley and put her into the dark for 3 days. I am then going to chop half the plant and then drown the remaining half so i can compare the smoke later before/after drowning.


so you drown after the dark period? I've been doing it before


----------



## rasputin71 (Apr 30, 2011)

dunit said:


> so you drown after the dark period? I've been doing it before


I have been doing it before also. Drown for 24 - 48 hours under lights, then 48 - 72 more in dark.

The first time I tried a dark period I hadn't heard of MIR or Drowning. The last few plants got drown for 24 - 48 hours before total dark. 

This time is a bit of a compromise/merging of methods so I can try some of my own tests.


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 1, 2011)

I dont see why people give up days like that. 24 hour black outs and etc. Doesnt make sense why you would want to lose out on a day.
Just get her cold near the end and she will show lots of color. I notice kool bloom dry brings out the colors and ripens. I use that stuff at half strenght once a week for weeks 6 and 7. Really brings out the smell and looks. You have to flush really good tho.


----------



## rasputin71 (May 1, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I dont see why people give up days like that.


That's because you have never tried it, obviously. I don't give up days, they are additional 'pre-harvest' days. Once I decide a plant is ready for harvest it get's drowned to kill it and begin the fermentation process. Then it gets cut and hung whole to further aid in fermentation while drying. Once dried it is trimmed and the sweats/burping begins. The drowned bud tastes better as it is going into the jars then 1 - 2 week cured bud does if it wasn't drowned or hung to dry whole.

This time I am adding a few extra days to test a few different pre-harvest techniques and convince myself drowning and hanging plants to dry before trimming is best.

My Wembley just got her final (3rd straight) flush of 2ga of RO + Sweet Raw. Then she got 3ga of plain RO and put into darkness for 3 days. Then I will cut half, and drown the other half for 3 - 5 more days of darkness. Hopefully I will be able to have a good comparison of drowned vs un-drowned buds.

The beauty of 1 plant every 10 - 14 days is I can try lots of different things.


----------



## dunit (May 1, 2011)

That sounds like a great comparison.....do report.


----------



## dunit (May 1, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I dont see why people give up days like that. 24 hour black outs and etc. Doesnt make sense why you would want to lose out on a day.
> Just get her cold near the end and she will show lots of color. I notice kool bloom dry brings out the colors and ripens. I use that stuff at half strenght once a week for weeks 6 and 7. Really brings out the smell and looks. You have to flush really good tho.


I run the full distance and then when I would ususally chop I drown em. Don't lose any days. Just for the hell of it you should try it. Totally cleans up the smoke. Far more effective than flushing. I realize it's not possible for commercial runs but if you keep some for yourself try it on that shit, you'll be glad you did.

Bascially drowning the plant creates an anerobic environment in the roots and the plants sugars start to ferment (cure) earlier and faster. Totally gets rid of any black in the ash which most people think is salt but is actually sugar.


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 2, 2011)

I've read about drowning in DWC by just killing the pumps, but how do you do it in soil? Just overwater the hell out of it?


----------



## rasputin71 (May 2, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> I've read about drowning in DWC by just killing the pumps, but how do you do it in soil? Just overwater the hell out of it?


Put the pot in a bigger pail and pour in water until it quits drinking.


----------



## dunit (May 2, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> I've read about drowning in DWC by just killing the pumps, but how do you do it in soil? Just overwater the hell out of it?


My 5 gallons drop into a 5 gallon pail nicely and then just water until they're saturated so pretty much was Rasp said.


----------



## dunit (May 2, 2011)

Day 55 of flower. Tomorrow is officially the end of eight weeks and gonna drown em for three days and chop on Saturday. I know its not cool to be your own cheerleader but FM this looks freakin awesome 

View attachment 1581402View attachment 1581399View attachment 1581397View attachment 1581393


----------



## sleezy1 (May 2, 2011)

Dude, Ive been your cheerleader since the beginning! They look beautiful! Just like I predicted! When you drown them for three days you drop them in a 5 gallon bucket and flush the shit out of them? Then choppy choppy? No dark periods nothing right? I just want to mimic your ending. Looks fucking amazing!


----------



## DankBudzzz (May 2, 2011)

May I ask where you got the seeds or clones since I'm in Canada, my last grow was PK from bcseedking


----------



## dunit (May 2, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> May I ask where you got the seeds or clones since I'm in Canada, my last grow was PK from bcseedking


These clones came from Lower Mainland so gonna guess they are very similar genetics to bcseedking.


----------



## dunit (May 2, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Dude, Ive been your cheerleader since the beginning! They look beautiful! Just like I predicted! When you drown them for three days you drop them in a 5 gallon bucket and flush the shit out of them? Then choppy choppy? No dark periods nothing right? I just want to mimic your ending. Looks fucking amazing!


I drop the pots in 5 gal buckets and then water until I can see the water line and I know the roots are completely submerged. I don't flush as there's no reason to at that point. I might try a couple in dark period to see if I can find a difference but the drowing seems to be the main thing. After that chop and dry and that takes a while when they're that wet


----------



## smhsmichael (May 2, 2011)

Dunit. awesome. Your led grow is my idol haha. Can't wait till I figure it out and get it dialed in myself.

Question for you. What tip would you give to someone new wanting to try led's out?


----------



## Rian (May 3, 2011)

nice grow. i just started 6 sr-71 purple kush clones in veg. the clones came from soma. i hope they grow nice like yours


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 3, 2011)

So you basically just leave them in a bucket full of water for 3 days?


----------



## rasputin71 (May 3, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> So you basically just leave them in a bucket full of water for 3 days?


3 days min. I usually drown for 2 days under the lights til they quit drinking and then 3 - 5 more days after they have stopped drinking.

This thread explains it in detail - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## surgedup (May 3, 2011)

Damn man those are looking nice and fat holy shit good job man seems your gonna pull alot of weight this round good job !!!


----------



## DONB (May 5, 2011)

did they get any purple on them? i'm growing the same strain from bcseedking. by the way your ladies look awsome.


----------



## Rian (May 7, 2011)

Still drowning your plants?


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 7, 2011)

I would bet they're chopped and hanging by now. Figure a week or two til final weight?


----------



## Rian (May 7, 2011)

I hope so =) I can't wait to see what he pulled. I got 6 sr 71 purple kush under 1 357 magnum led right now. I just started veg cycle and they are growing fast. I hope to get similar results. Hey have you guys ever heard of Kushy Kush? It's a nute that's specifically for kush strains and supposedly it's hard to find. I only found 1 hydro store by me that sells it. They swear that for kush strains it's the best and out performs general use nutes. I'm gonna pick up a bottle and give it to half my plants to see the difference.


----------



## dunit (May 7, 2011)

Just chopping down today and will try to get some pics up in a couple hours. I must say that way easier to chop when the plants are pruned properly from the beginning


----------



## sleezy1 (May 7, 2011)

Hurry it up already! lol. Ive been checking this journal every couple hours for some pics! I bet your fingers are too sticky to type right now! haha


----------



## dunit (May 7, 2011)

Just not enough hours in the day right now. Yard work. Dogs to walk. Working on my website....

anyway....she's down. I was short on time so def need a final trim but they got a good rough trim and you can certainly see what's there and FM this looks like a good one


----------



## rasputin71 (May 7, 2011)

I count 10 plants....


----------



## mtotty (May 7, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I count 10 plants....


I am seeing the same thing


----------



## rasputin71 (May 7, 2011)

Sneaky way to up the g/w....


----------



## dunit (May 7, 2011)

Relax kids, I don't roll like that....one of the plants was a twin stem. In the picture with my house lamp in the background, fourth and fifth from the left the stems that are much skinnier and sticking way up from the string are from the same plant.


----------



## dunit (May 8, 2011)

Here's a pic from early in my journal. If you look at the second plant back on the far right you can see two main stems going right down to the base of the plant.


----------



## rasputin71 (May 8, 2011)

dunit said:


> Relax kids, I don't roll like that.....


fu for callin me a kid


----------



## dunit (May 8, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> fu for callin me a kid


fu for callin me a liar


----------



## sleezy1 (May 8, 2011)

Those buds look faaat and sticky! Look how healthy that stem is, thick and green. The plants really thrive under these spectrums! Great job DUNIT! Waiting on the final weight!


----------



## dunit (May 8, 2011)

It's been a learning experience and thanks to everyone for the support and contributions. Seriously, had lots of good pointers and feedback from lots of you in this journal. It's been raining here for two days so ambient RH is high but have the de-humidifier running to expedite things


----------



## ledshow (May 8, 2011)

looks great dunit. what's your estimate on weight?


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 9, 2011)

LOL look at these eagle eyes! You'd have thought you slapped their mother! 

Really nice looking grow dunit. I feel like I asked you before what strain you were gonna run next but now I cant recall. Damn stoners! If I didnt, what are you gonna run?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 9, 2011)

He said last time, purple kush cuz it's on standby already, then he might switch it up!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 9, 2011)

dunit said:


> Just not enough hours in the day right now. Yard work. Dogs to walk. Working on my website....
> 
> anyway....she's down. I was short on time so def need a final trim but they got a good rough trim and you can certainly see what's there and FM this looks like a good one
> 
> View attachment 1589348View attachment 1589347


How long did it take you to chop down 9 plants and hand them in this state?


----------



## Rian (May 9, 2011)

Hey Dunit do you think you will attempt a scrog grow next time to increase yield? I'm working on a scrog grow right now with the sr-71 purple kush and magnum leds. I'm only 4 days into veg so far though =/


----------



## ledshow (May 10, 2011)

what do you mean by "scrog" grow? sounds interesting


----------



## sleezy1 (May 10, 2011)

ledshow said:


> what do you mean by "scrog" grow? sounds interesting


Check out my grow journal for 300w Fire Og Kush in my signature. It is a step by step on my SCROG LED.. A SCROG is a "Screen of Green". You use a screen to train the plant to fill 70% of the screen before switching to flower. Then you have an even canopy which is the "screen of green".


----------



## Rian (May 10, 2011)

nicely put sleezy. I've been watching ur progress too. I've seen Scrog pull over a pound per plant when done right =)


----------



## Rian (May 10, 2011)

Hey Dunit...any reason why you vegged under the 2x isis instead of just vegging with your magnums? I'm currently vegging with magnum so I ask.


----------



## dunit (May 10, 2011)

Howdy everyone. Still not dry but closed them off in a closet with the dehumidifier to try to expedite it. This is the downside to drowing the plants before harvest. They are damn soaked when you cut em down. 
@Sleazy took me about an hour to cut down nine plants with a "rough cut". I am in for about another hour of trimming along the way while they are drying. I could definatley do a more "show quality" trim but this is for me and I'm not too fussy 

Next round is purple kush......actually next two rounds are. I have a couple "situations" going on. 

First off I have nine large PK currently going in my new room under three Magnums. They are from the same mum my girls came from. A buddy of mine took em and vegged them under a 400MH and then triggered under a 1000HPS. It went all to hell on him and he basically gave up as they were almost completely yellow about three weeks into flower. He also got called to go back up north to the oilfield so I took themn and put them in my new room under three Magums. I should have posted some pics as their progress has been remarkable but I didn't want to detract from my current grow, plus this one is kind of a bastard grow as it started under HPS....lol. Anyway I figured out what was going on. His PH pen was way out of wack and 5.9 on the meter was actually in the mid to low 4's so they were locked right out. Here they are after three weeks under the Magnums and they have about two weeks to go.


----------



## dunit (May 10, 2011)

Having issues with the uploader.....so here's the rescued plants. Interesting to notice how the internodes aren't stacked like with the straight LED plants. Not sure how this one's gonna turn out but for plants that were nearly dead they have made quite a comeback.



And to put it in perspective these plants are 3ft tall.....


----------



## sleezy1 (May 10, 2011)

dunit said:


> Having issues with the uploader.....so here's the rescued plants. Interesting to notice how the internodes aren't stacked like with the straight LED plants. Not sure how this one's gonna turn out but for plants that were nearly dead they have made quite a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 1594108View attachment 1594107View attachment 1594106


Hey these look pretty tasty too! Great recovery!


----------



## dunit (May 10, 2011)

Rian said:


> Hey Dunit...any reason why you vegged under the 2x isis instead of just vegging with your magnums? I'm currently vegging with magnum so I ask.


Just cause my plan is to keep the ISIS for veg so I can keep the Magnums is continuous flower use. As soon as I chop down one round under the Mag's then my next round is all vegged under the ISIS and ready to rock.


----------



## dunit (May 10, 2011)

So my second "situation" is the Next round of PK's were FIM'd and put in my new room to veg for a couple more weeks (that was a couple weeks ago) while waiting for this harvest to come down. Problem was the timer in the new room was on a flower schedule and I didn't notice so they were triggered early. I tried to flip them back to veg mode as soon as I noticed but they just started curling and doing funky shit so just left them to flower. Not even sure where they're at in the flower cycle and will try to post some pics tomorrow.

I do have another round that were FIM'd and not screwed up so hope to get a clean run on those but they will be another three weeks before they go into flower.

@ Sleazy I don't Scrog just because i like having the mobility to move plants or take one out if I have pest issues or something. I really like FIMing and its a similar idea to get that even canopy with multiple growth tops and I think that's gonna work really well for LED if I can get it right.....lol


----------



## dunit (May 10, 2011)

ledshow said:


> looks great dunit. what's your estimate on weight?


Still sticking with my original estimate. More than a pound and maybe 18 oz......


----------



## meharmon (May 11, 2011)

Lovely ladies, even if they look better in green than yellow. Are those rescues 3' including the pot, or 3' from the soil?
On this grow, I know you've learned a lot with these lights, but is the extra weight estimate due more to the strain, or did the grow just go that much better? Low estimate of 454g would be like 38% more. Can't wait for the weight  Do you know how long you vegged by chance? Thanks for the tip on drowning, too.


----------



## dunit (May 11, 2011)

meharmon said:


> Lovely ladies, even if they look better in green than yellow. Are those rescues 3' including the pot, or 3' from the soil?
> On this grow, I know you've learned a lot with these lights, but is the extra weight estimate due more to the strain, or did the grow just go that much better? Low estimate of 454g would be like 38% more. Can't wait for the weight  Do you know how long you vegged by chance? Thanks for the tip on drowning, too.


4 ft from the soil. These ones are a foot taller than the ones I just chopped. Extra weight def isnt the strain as PK isn't a huge yielder. Just getting it dialed in and learning to use cal/mag with coco and not over-nuting. When I water now (every second feed) I overwater to provide a mini-flush and that seems to really agree with the plants. I'm getting veg time dialed into three weeks.


----------



## medicine21 (May 11, 2011)

Looks like you got a few things going on and congrats on your latest harvest, man!

When you veg with the ISIS-FX1, do you only use the blues or turn on the reds as well? What's your distance to canopy?

And lastly is that a THIRD Mag I see in your 4x4?


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 11, 2011)

dunit said:


> Howdy everyone. Still not dry but closed them off in a closet with the dehumidifier to try to expedite it. This is the downside to drowing the plants before harvest. They are damn soaked when you cut em down.
> @Sleazy took me about an hour to cut down nine plants with a "rough cut". I am in for about another hour of trimming along the way while they are drying. I could definatley do a more "show quality" trim but this is for me and I'm not too fussy
> 
> Next round is purple kush......actually next two rounds are. I have a couple "situations" going on.
> ...


 Lol thats why i hate meters. you have to recalibrate. I like the liquid testers. Because pens arent as reliable. There are some really good self calibrating pens that are way to expensive. I had the eco plus ph pen and that lasted about a year. You had to recal it once a week to get accurate results. Untill it didnt recal anyone and read the ph 7 at 8.4. I use both for more accurate results


----------



## dunit (May 11, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Looks like you got a few things going on and congrats on your latest harvest, man!
> 
> When you veg with the ISIS-FX1, do you only use the blues or turn on the reds as well? What's your distance to canopy?
> 
> And lastly is that a THIRD Mag I see in your 4x4?


I threw a third Mag in the 4x4 area in my new grow room. Main reason being these current plants are much taller and were under a 1000HPS so I figured I'd go for more light intensity. I have a theory that if you veg or start flowering under very intense light the plants actually grow smaller leaves as they don't need the surface area to grab as much light. I know in the past that when I've vegged under floros I get HUGE fan leaves but as soon as you drop them under powerful lights the plants seem to go into shock. On that theory these ladies were under a 1000HPS so trying to match intensity.

When I veg I do three days full spectrum and three days blue spectrum and just keep alternating. Seems to stack the internodes quite nicely. Straight full spectrum stretches them out too much while straight blue spectrum stacks them up too close IMO.


----------



## dunit (May 11, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Lol thats why i hate meters. you have to recalibrate. I like the liquid testers. Because pens arent as reliable. There are some really good self calibrating pens that are way to expensive. I had the eco plus ph pen and that lasted about a year. You had to recal it once a week to get accurate results. Untill it didnt recal anyone and read the ph 7 at 8.4. I use both for more accurate results


Yup. The pens and meters sure are handy for getting a digital readout instead of interpreting a color chart but they certainly have their issues. I'm partially color blind so the liquids aren't much good for me but I calibrate my meter once a week for sure.


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 11, 2011)

dunit said:


> Yup. The pens and meters sure are handy for getting a digital readout instead of interpreting a color chart but they certainly have their issues. I'm partially color blind so the liquids aren't much good for me but I calibrate my meter once a week for sure.


Reds are purples eh lol 
no worries. the liquids areNT for everyone. They are extremly cheap and good because if its 4 and lower it will be red. I just get it to the yellow. Its good to have around if your pen fails as it doesnt take batterys lol


----------



## BendBrewer (May 11, 2011)

Nice job on the grow man. I had a little troubles getting my first grow going initially and my PurpleKush doesn't quite look like yours but it's trying. I had PK Ground Cover going for awhile. Looking a lot more like hedges now. Thanks for the photo journal!


----------



## medicine21 (May 11, 2011)

dunit said:


> When I veg I do three days full spectrum and three days blue spectrum and just keep alternating. Seems to stack the internodes quite nicely. Straight full spectrum stretches them out too much while straight blue spectrum stacks them up too close IMO.


Ok cool, and how high do you run your ISIS to canopy during veg?


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 11, 2011)

Aesome awesome and awesome. More plants, more Magnums. I can dig all this!


----------



## brandont1 (May 11, 2011)

hey dunit i was trying to message you on thcfarmer but my post hasn't gone up and still can't respond to the pm. so i will just post it here and could you reply in a private message please and thanks.

Hey i also live in calgary but have not been able to find a doctor. I am in constant pain (which has been going on for many months) and no medication helps my pain other than cannabis. So far every doctor i have asked has turned me down and is not even willing to talk about it or let me explain. Since you live in calgary and have your MMAR card could you help me out. I know your not suppose to give out doctors info and stuff like that but would you be able to point me towards a doctor that could help me, or even to your doctor that signed for you if you are ok with that and if you don't think he or she would mind or you have their permission to do that. I know this is asking a lot but my quality of life is very bad right now and none of my doctors are really helping so i am very desperate right now.
Thanks brandont1.
btw your LED grows are great, love following and watching them.


----------



## Rian (May 11, 2011)

So when I veg with my magnums should I do full spectrum on off for 3 days also? Or does that only apply to your isis leds?


dunit said:


> Just cause my plan is to keep the ISIS for veg so I can keep the Magnums is continuous flower use. As soon as I chop down one round under the Mag's then my next round is all vegged under the ISIS and ready to rock.


----------



## Rian (May 11, 2011)

Hey Dunit can you give me a short explanation of FIMing? I'm not familiar with the term


dunit said:


> So my second "situation" is the Next round of PK's were FIM'd and put in my new room to veg for a couple more weeks (that was a couple weeks ago) while waiting for this harvest to come down. Problem was the timer in the new room was on a flower schedule and I didn't notice so they were triggered early. I tried to flip them back to veg mode as soon as I noticed but they just started curling and doing funky shit so just left them to flower. Not even sure where they're at in the flower cycle and will try to post some pics tomorrow.
> 
> I do have another round that were FIM'd and not screwed up so hope to get a clean run on those but they will be another three weeks before they go into flower.
> 
> @ Sleazy I don't Scrog just because i like having the mobility to move plants or take one out if I have pest issues or something. I really like FIMing and its a similar idea to get that even canopy with multiple growth tops and I think that's gonna work really well for LED if I can get it right.....lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 11, 2011)

Stands for "fuck I missed." I believe it's a variation of topping. There's several threads about it on here. Pretty sure there's one called "to fim or not to fim."


----------



## dunit (May 11, 2011)

Rian said:


> So when I veg with my magnums should I do full spectrum on off for 3 days also? Or does that only apply to your isis leds?


I would do the same thing with the Magnums. Full spectrum for three days. Blue spectrum for three days. Repeat


----------



## dunit (May 11, 2011)

Rian said:


> Hey Dunit can you give me a short explanation of FIMing? I'm not familiar with the term


It is a modification of topping the plant. Instead of removing the growth top which then ends up with the two or three branches immediately below it becoming growth tops, you take the growth top and cut about 80% of the top of it with a razor or very sharp scissors and you end up with 5-7 growth tops emerging. Follow the search Colorado is talking about and I'm sure you'll find some better info.


----------



## dunit (May 11, 2011)

brandont1 said:


> hey dunit i was trying to message you on thcfarmer but my post hasn't gone up and still can't respond to the pm. so i will just post it here and could you reply in a private message please and thanks.
> 
> Hey i also live in calgary but have not been able to find a doctor. I am in constant pain (which has been going on for many months) and no medication helps my pain other than cannabis. So far every doctor i have asked has turned me down and is not even willing to talk about it or let me explain. Since you live in calgary and have your MMAR card could you help me out. I know your not suppose to give out doctors info and stuff like that but would you be able to point me towards a doctor that could help me, or even to your doctor that signed for you if you are ok with that and if you don't think he or she would mind or you have their permission to do that. I know this is asking a lot but my quality of life is very bad right now and none of my doctors are really helping so i am very desperate right now.
> Thanks brandont1.
> btw your LED grows are great, love following and watching them.


I'll PM you some specifics but just to help educate the rest of the canucks reading these posts....the Alberta College of Physicians and Surgeons will not support of condone MJ use except for the Nabilone pill which is made by big Pharma. Greasy fuckers! This also applies to growing. 

I use a doctor out of BC. They do require supporting paperwork from your own doctors to confirm your chronic pain or legitimate ailment but they will process the liscense application on your behalf and the cool thing is they do phone and skype interviews so you don't have to travel.

I suspect this will hold true for most of the provinces as outside of BC I don't think any of the physician boards support us.


----------



## dunit (May 11, 2011)

brandont1 said:


> hey dunit i was trying to message you on thcfarmer but my post hasn't gone up and still can't respond to the pm. so i will just post it here and could you reply in a private message please and thanks.
> 
> Hey i also live in calgary but have not been able to find a doctor. I am in constant pain (which has been going on for many months) and no medication helps my pain other than cannabis. So far every doctor i have asked has turned me down and is not even willing to talk about it or let me explain. Since you live in calgary and have your MMAR card could you help me out. I know your not suppose to give out doctors info and stuff like that but would you be able to point me towards a doctor that could help me, or even to your doctor that signed for you if you are ok with that and if you don't think he or she would mind or you have their permission to do that. I know this is asking a lot but my quality of life is very bad right now and none of my doctors are really helping so i am very desperate right now.
> Thanks brandont1.
> btw your LED grows are great, love following and watching them.


I can't PM you and I think you have to have more than 10 posts to be able to send and receive PM's. It's supposed to stop the spambots from invading the forums. Go drop some comments on some journals and get back to me


----------



## roachclip420 (May 11, 2011)

dunit said:


> When I veg I do three days full spectrum and three days blue spectrum and just keep alternating. Seems to stack the internodes quite nicely. Straight full spectrum stretches them out too much while straight blue spectrum stacks them up too close IMO.


Ive been meaning to bring this up with someone on here for a while, just kept forgetting to I have a fx-1 vegging some of my plants right now and have been trying to figure out the best schedule with flipping the spectrums or not flipping them at all. Thats whatsup Im gonna give it a try 

Props on really getting things dialed in. Starting to feel like a classroom environment in here lol


----------



## Rian (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the knowledge =)


----------



## dunit (May 12, 2011)

Well I wanted to make sure everything was bone dry and it certainly is. The final weigh in was a bit lighter than I though but I did break a pound on a 4x4 table with 360 watts so really cant complain 

*457 grams*

*1.26 grams per watt*

Just to put that in perspective that grams per watt is double the best pull I ever had with HID in dirt.


----------



## Cereall (May 12, 2011)

Good job! That's pretty impressive


----------



## brandont1 (May 12, 2011)

alright i got 10 now (i think lol) and if u still can't let me know and i'll find another way to contact u.


----------



## Rian (May 12, 2011)

One more question Dunit. Do you veg 18/6 or 24 hrs


----------



## jjp53 (May 12, 2011)

WOW i went thru the whole thread and was really impressed with the grow and out come. I am currently looking to pick up an LED light but there are so many out there and you showed me that the Magnum is one I should consider. Did the buds end up hard or airy?

You said at the begining that you had 2 Magnums in your grow which is 714 watts of light power and 360 watts of power usage. When you calculate do u use actual light or power consumed?


----------



## ledshow (May 13, 2011)

wow, 1.26 g/w is fantastic...even if on power draw, not output. If you can get into that range on output (357 vs 180) then I see no need to ever use HID again! nice work, hombre...


----------



## surgedup (May 13, 2011)

hats off to you sir i still got some flowering there coming out pretty nice under my blackstars but you sir take the top nice job


----------



## meharmon (May 14, 2011)

ledshow said:


> wow, 1.26 g/w is fantastic...even if on power draw, not output. If you can get into that range on output (357 vs 180) then I see no need to ever use HID again! nice work, hombre...


 Fantastic, incredible, fabulous, etc., yes. The output of his grow is 180W/light though, because lights can't magically put out more energy than they draw. If he had used CFL a similarly false argument could be made, whereas with HID, people list the wattage of the bulb/ballast, not the 15-20% higher actual draw (400W drawing ~480W, 600W drawing ~700W). This g/w should only be compared to his previous result, or the results of those with similar veg cycles, but with a 3 week veg HOLYCRAPTHATSAWESOME pretty much sums it up. 
@dunit Any chance for some dried pics?


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 14, 2011)

He used two 180w lights. The gpw is factored off his actual draw


----------



## dunit (May 15, 2011)

Howdy all! Ended up working out of town and will try to get some dried bud pics up asap. So answer some of the questions...the bud isn't airy but not as dense as some stuff I've previously grown. I don't actually think thats an LED issue so much as too much variation in day to night temp. My daytime temp is 85F and nitetime temp drops to 70f and that kind of spread seems to make the buds less dense. I think that's one of the reasons my estimate was off. Looked like close to 20oz of bud. I know if I was in the retail business customers would love me as it makes for a very full bag 

There was two magnums going on this run at 180 watts actual draw each so 360 watts actual draw total and that was what I used for my calculations.


----------



## Rian (May 15, 2011)

were you on 24\7 or 18\6 light cycle on ur veg Dunit?


----------



## brandont1 (May 16, 2011)

hey dunit, so what doctor out of BC did you use?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 16, 2011)

brandont1 said:


> hey dunit, so what doctor out of BC did you use?


Dr. Greenthumb


----------



## Rian (May 16, 2011)

Dunit and Sleezy, Have you guys thought of using smart pots which aerate the roots instead of plastic containers? I myself use smart pots. They are like 4$ each and there is even a brand that's half as much as smart pots and its made of 100% recycled material =) All my friends switched to these and it's one more small cheap thing that can improve growth


----------



## sleezy1 (May 17, 2011)

Rian said:


> Dunit and Sleezy, Have you guys thought of using smart pots which aerate the roots instead of plastic containers? I myself use smart pots. They are like 4$ each and there is even a brand that's half as much as smart pots and its made of 100% recycled material =) All my friends switched to these and it's one more small cheap thing that can improve growth


 Sup Rian? I was actually going to switch to smartpots per Dunit's advice! I will next grow, ive only heard good things about it!


----------



## Rian (May 17, 2011)

cool i was just curious . I love them myself and am using them in my magnum grow right now =)


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 18, 2011)

Lets see some buds!


----------



## Rian (May 20, 2011)

yes lets see some


----------



## Rian (May 21, 2011)

guess he is busy?


----------



## orangecat (May 21, 2011)

I guess! Well, when you get the time, keep us posted on the next batch.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 22, 2011)

Probably Dunit is so stoned trying to finish off his Purple Kush he can't move


----------



## surgedup (May 24, 2011)

For anyone doubting the blackstars I pulled about 2 ounces off of one plant in a 1 gallon container dry weight. So they definitely get the job done !


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

surgedup said:


> For anyone doubting the blackstars I pulled about 2 ounces off of one plant in a 1 gallon container dry weight. So they definitely get the job done !


Thats Gangsta! Props! I hope my blackstars pull 4 ounces a plant!


----------



## Rian (May 26, 2011)

blackstar was my second choice....good to know for the future =)


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 26, 2011)

surgedup said:


> For anyone doubting the blackstars I pulled about 2 ounces off of one plant in a 1 gallon container dry weight. So they definitely get the job done !


Lets see some pics


----------



## tomcorr2008 (May 29, 2011)

I followed this journal with great interest start to finish, I have been interested in trying the led lights for a while now but have been put off by all the bad publicity and high costs, you have given me a lot of good info with your journal and answered a lot of nagging questions, i,m also well impressed with your results and agree your finish weight was just as good and in some cases better than I have seen using hps lamps.
So well done Dunit and good luck with your future projects


----------



## surgedup (May 30, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Lets see some pics


no prob ill post some


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 31, 2011)

Cool man, be sure to link us up!


----------



## surgedup (May 31, 2011)

only have camera phone will upload more about 2 ounces and 10 grams right here all off one plant in a one gallon container some nyc diesel


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 31, 2011)

Well done man


----------



## surgedup (May 31, 2011)

Im honestly thinking of adding a kessil or two just to see how they are I hear good things about them specially for tight growing areas like im growing in.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 1, 2011)

Ive heard the opposite. Theres a dude in the LED thread who has a couple and is constantly trash talking them


----------



## jjp53 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have one of these magnums and I turned it on and I noticed that there were six diodes that were not lighting up. I was told these were the UV emitting diodes is this correct?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup, naked to the eye


----------



## Rian (Jun 5, 2011)

yep i asked the same thing when i got mine =)


jjp53 said:


> I have one of these magnums and I turned it on and I noticed that there were six diodes that were not lighting up. I was told these were the UV emitting diodes is this correct?


----------



## Rian (Jun 5, 2011)

where are you Dunit?


----------



## dunit (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy fuck am I glad to be home! I got a call to go to work pronto and when the oilpatch calls you answer cause the paychecks rock. Still, over 170 hours in 14 days and I'm burnt right out.....can't even remember where I left off and will have to go back and re-read. Think I need to post bud pics. 

Anyway as I think I mentioned I set up a new room and had some rescue plants in it that a buddy of mine fucked up. They are ready for chop and I started hand stripping today after I slept for almost 14 hours. Will chop tomorrow. These were 9 purple Kush that he had under 1000wHPS for three weeks and nearly killed em with a bad PH stick. They sure came together for the end. Keep in mind these plants are about 3 ft tall.


----------



## dunit (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's a pic of that room before I went away. The ones I'm cutting are at the back in a 4 1/2 by 4 1/2 area with 540 watts of actual draw LED (three Magums) over it.


----------



## wanabe (Jun 5, 2011)

nice led grow you got.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome back bud! Speaking of bud, we need some of those cured bud pics up soon! Im finishing up my 300 watt LED grow and I started another LED grow with 6 $100 OG Kush plants in a 4 x4 tent under two 500 watt Blackstars. Actual draw is 608 watts approx. Im 12 days into flower there and 45 days into flower in my 300 watt SCROG. Thanks to you I expanded my LED growing to that 4 x4 tent. THanks for your advice and your grow journal. I got a question for you, what kinda camera are you using to catch these amazing photos? Are you using a USB microscope or a regular camera?


----------



## dunit (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a regular camera and I just use the macro setting. It has a picture of a flower on the dial....how ironic  Biggest issue is that the LED's don't throw that many lumens and the camera shutter speed slows down to compensate and they are often a bit blurry cause its hard to get a good pic under 1/60 unless you have a tripod.

Anyway, here we are cut and hanging the latest round. This one's gonna be interesting. The plants are way bigger and the buds are larger but the nodes were spaced out a bit more. Nugz are definately much harder than last time too so letting them go the extra 5 days seems to have been a good idea.


----------



## dunit (Jun 6, 2011)

I have 16 more plants in their final three weeks under my finishing space (3 Magnums) and will post some pics of those tomorrow. They are ugly plants and were the ones that were re-vegged and got fucked up looking.

This is my new clean round. I might start a new journal but not sure how much time I'll have when I keep having to go up north for work. 10 PK that were fimmed and vegged entirely under Magnums. Today was day one of flower. They are in Promix in 2.5 gallon pots.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking really good man! I forget.... are you running any CO2? And out of curiousity how many Magnums you got now total? I realize you finish under 3 but if you're vegging with them too?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a damn purple kush factory over there! Where do you live again??? Great job DUNIT! I need to learn to keep my OG Kush bushy like yours. My strain is really stretchy and wirey.


----------



## orangecat (Jun 12, 2011)

Did you just use promix? No additional perilite or anything? I am using it (first grow...) in 5 gallon buckets with holes at the bottom and am worried that it holds water maybe a little too well...


----------



## dunit (Jun 20, 2011)

No added perilite. Straight promix. 

Work is killin me right now and living in camp sucks. No cell service and internet has all the fun sites blocked. Finally made it into town for a couple nights. Got a buddy keeping an eye on things. 

So I got *591 grams* out of my rescue plants  Almost 1.1 grams per watt out of plants that were completely yellowed out and didn't even know if they would recover 3 weeks into flower. Wish I could find my missing memory card and post some pics of them at that time.


----------



## dunit (Jun 20, 2011)

So here's the latest round. Just back in town and when I get caught up on sleep I'll chat with my "assistant" and figure out what day of flower we are on


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome back dude!


----------



## Rian (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey this question is for anyone that knows... I just got a sentinel cppm4 co2 controller hooked up to a hydrofarm co2 regulatoootor on a 20lbs tank. How long does it take for fuzzy logic to dial itself in? right now it's overshooting my ppms by about 160...sometimes less sometimes a few more. It has been running for almost an hr so far. Thanks for the help


----------



## orangecat (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea, welcome back buddy. I do appreciate your input.


----------



## Rian (Jun 23, 2011)

nvm fixed problem by adjusting flow rate....


Rian said:


> Hey this question is for anyone that knows... I just got a sentinel cppm4 co2 controller hooked up to a hydrofarm co2 regulatoootor on a 20lbs tank. How long does it take for fuzzy logic to dial itself in? right now it's overshooting my ppms by about 160...sometimes less sometimes a few more. It has been running for almost an hr so far. Thanks for the help


----------



## deputydawg (Jul 15, 2011)

I know this grow is done, but for what its worth . . . I just got this coupon for $100 off the Magnum LED . . . code MAGDEAL100.


----------



## orangecat (Jul 20, 2011)

That would have been really nice a month ago!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 20, 2011)

You guys got some Magnum journals going?


----------



## Rian (Aug 9, 2011)

I have one


----------



## omdogg (Aug 18, 2011)

This grow really made me go with 2 magnum 357 panels instead of 2 Spectra 290 panels...This journal looks awesome and I hope my 5x5 2 panel grow will work out.
On another note this journal is probably one of the best LED ones out there.


----------



## CA5P3R (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, Dunit was fun to watch but Havn't seen him around lately. Was my influence on the Mag as well. I am very happy with it so far and will take a lot of what I learned on to the next grow.


----------



## scoobydoo69 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks for a very informative grow. i've heard a lot of good and bad about led lights. i guess you just have to buy a good one. i think i'll go with the magnums if i can afford them.


----------



## silentgrow (Sep 25, 2011)

Can anybody tell me how many 357 LEDs panels I would need to cover 32 Autoflowering plants in a 2m x 2m box. ?

I am planning on growing in Four 8-pot amazon aeroponic systems ( http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=1374 ) with stealth in mind.

I understand i would see much better yields growing non auto plants but time is a little issue. I like the short life of autoflowers and have seen many yield over an oz dry from each plant.
I have found autoflowering strains which promise uptop 600g per sq m. This may be a bit of a over estimate to boost sales.. but i would be happy with half that!

Any tips/ advise/ warnings from somebody with experience would be more than heplful!


----------



## LookN2Research (Oct 7, 2011)

surgedup said:


> For anyone doubting the blackstars I pulled about 2 ounces off of one plant in a 1 gallon container dry weight. So they definitely get the job done !





sleezy1 said:


> Thats Gangsta! Props! I hope my blackstars pull 4 ounces a plant!


Hey, guys! If you swap to an Air-Pot the average yield increase is above 30%, but the worldwide average yield increase with fruit trees being in these pot designs have an average of a 15% increase. That would have probably given you a minimum of 2.5 Oz. dry 

From what Ive read there are other tricks to be able to get even more than double your yield. A lot of people use Co2, and thats great if feasible, but with MMJ growers saying theyve never had an increase less than 30% by swapping containers for some dollars tells me maybe Co2's 30% increase is a little bit of a hassle comparing to simply swapping pots.
That would be a great test. Co2 Vs no Co2 and an Air-Pot. That would be too cool if the air pot won.


----------



## Rian (Apr 24, 2012)

rasputin71 said:


> fu for callin me a kid


FU for jumping to conclusions


----------

